# Jungle Deeps and Ocean Depths OOC - Full



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 4, 2004)

Ok, this game will be a 10th level campaign set in the Forgotten Realms.  The PCs will start in Mezro, the metropolis capital of Chult.  I would like all the PCs to know each other, but they don't necessarily have to be bosom buddies, or even have seen each other in several years.  I would like them to have a reason to trust each other, though it may be a reluctant or forced trust (saved someone's life, did them a favor, etc).  Also have some reason that you're in Mezro, be it your home city, visiting a friend, being an ambassador, or something else.

Appearance, personality, and character background will be a must in your character sheets.

Since this is a high level game, ECL races will be allowed.  As going underwater for a portion of it is a strong possibility, aquatic races will be allowed.  I have made the following single change to ECL races - for each of your ECL levels, you get d8 hit points.  No skills, no feats, only d8 hit points.  If you were a genasi fighter, let's say, you'd be a Ftr 9, but you'd have 1d8+9d10 (+Con of course) hit points.  

Hit points will be max at first level, 75% of max for all remaining levels.

Other character generation information:

*32 point buy*

*3.5 D&D*

*10th level*

*Money* - You get 24,500gp to spend on your own, with no more than 18,275 on one item, etc, etc, don't go too crazy, don't make the DM cry.  The rest of your gold (the other 24,500) I'll be rolling up for you, but you get to submit a "wish list" for your character as to what kinds of things (or what specific things) you want.

*Items* - Can be picked out of the PHB, DMG, FRCS, Player's Guide to Faerun, Faiths and Patheons, Races of Faerun, Unapproachable East, Magic of Faerun, the Silver Marches web enhancement, Arms and Equipment Guide, Dragon #277-#319, and any of the splatbooks (Complete Divine, Arcane, Adventurer, Warrior), Lost Empires of Faerun, Serpant Kingdoms, or Frostburn *pending DM approval*.

*Races* - Can be anything out of the PHB, FRCS, Lost Empires of Faerun, Serpant Kingdoms, Frostburn, or Races of Faerun, with the exception of drow, dueguar, and svirfneblin.  Saurials are cool too (from Dragon #292).  

*Feats* - May be picked out of the PHB, FRCS, Races of Faerun, Player's Guide to Faerun, Unapproachable East, Magic of Faerun, of the splatbooks (Complete Divine, Arcane, Adventurer, Warrior), Lost Empires of Faerun, Serpant Kingdoms, Frostburn, or Dragon magazine #277-#319 *pending DM approval*.  Spellcasting Prodigy is banned.  

*Prestige Classes* - (if desired) can be picked from DMG, FRCS, Player's Guide to Faerun, Races of Faerun, Unapproachable East, Magic of Faerun, any of the splatbooks (Complete Divine, Arcane, Adventurer, Warrior), Lost Empires of Faerun, Serpant Kingdoms, Frostburn, Dragon magazine #277-#319, Faiths and Pantheons, and any of my homebrewed ones (link is in my sig, "My collected PrCs"), *pending DM approval*.

*Psionics* - If someone wants to use psionics, feel free.  However I will be instituting the Mindscapes mental combat, as well as some alternate psionic rules suggested in the Mindscapes book.  If you have the Hyperconsciousness book (Malhavoc Press), I'm using that.

*In addition:*  In addition, each character gets their regional feat for free.  Make sure your region and patron god are clearly visible on your character sheet.  I'd also like at least a line or two in your character background somewhere as to why you chose your patron god.

*Finally:*  If you have anything in your character from a source other than the core rulebooks, please put the book where it is located so I can find it easily.  Thank you.


*Our Cast of Characters* 
*Erekose13* - *Prince Undinar Deptholas*, Male Water Genasi Fighter 6/Living Spell 4
*silentspace* - *Invelion* - Male Sun Elf Wizard 5/Harper Mage 4/Mage Killer 2
*Manzanita* - *Julian Hemlock* - Male Half Aquatic Elf/half human(Chondathian) Rogue 3/Ran 4/Shadowdancer 3
*Candide* - *Hrothgar* - Male Human Barbarian7/Frenzied Berserker3
*TroyXavier* - *Nicodemus "Nick" Tiberius Annakin Spellweaver Tinker Annarat  * - Male Gnome Rogue 3/ Sorcerer 2/ Gnome Artificer 5
*Wilphe* - *Gudenny* - Female Riverfolk Rogue 2 / Bard 1 / Wizard 2 / Druid 5 

_Inactive Players and Characters_
*flyingricepaddy* - *Tholon Hazevo* - Male Human Cleric 5/Harper Priest 5 (away on business)
*Wynter Wolf* - *Erik Von Horne* - Male Human Fighter 5/ Bondblade 5 (departed company)
*Douane* - *Doran Kalduras* - Male Human Fighter 4/Ranger 1/Rogue 2/Devoted Defender 3 (deceased)
*Jarval* -*Mourn Calaudra* - Male Sun Elf Conjurer 5/Alienist 5 (Off in the Far Realms.  How he got there, he has no idea)
*Keia* - *Rappai, The Seer* - Female Grippli Cleric 7/Divine Oracle 3, with *Jarrijan*, male grippli monk 8, cohort (At grippli village)
*Lichtenhart* - *Mad Harry Rackham* - Male Human Rogue 10 (with his father at Lake Tikara)
*Zerth* - *Tiana DeWine* - Female Human Ranger 1/Fighter 4/Lasher 4/Duelist 2 (departed company)


In Character Thread

Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Douane (Mar 4, 2004)

I'd be very interested in playing in your game, Isida.

My preference for a PC would be a human fighter-type, perhaps steering towards the Tempest Prc.

[Edit: Unfortunately I don't know anything about Chult beyond the info the FRCS gives.]


Folkert


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Mar 4, 2004)

Im still interested and hope to still be included.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 4, 2004)

If there's still room, I'm interested.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 4, 2004)

Ok, here's the character idea, a female human Rgr1/Ftr4/Lasher3/Duelist2. So do you allow lasher and duelist from Sword and Fist, Isida? I'd also like to ask if I could use nagaika instead of a regular whip and get the lasher specialities with it. Nagaika is from Masters of the Wild and is basically a whip so perhaps it wouldn't be a big deal? Nagaika's stats (1d6, x3) are comparable to whip dagger's (1d6, 19-20, x2), both have 15 ft reach.


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Mar 4, 2004)

OK, current character idea is Tholon, human Cleric 5/Harprer Priest 5, of Selune. He hails from all the way up in the Silver Marches. Most likely reason for him to be in Chult is to investigate a rumour of some happenings that he thinks would be of interest to the Harpers. Isilda, I'd be happy to invent this rumour myself, but if you can think of something that would fit in particularly well with what you have planned, I'd also be plenty happy to play along.

As for knowing each other, are there any other goody-two-shoes in the house? Anyone from Silver Marches, or thereabouts? Maybe he hooked up with one or two of the other characters on the way to Chult?


----------



## Jarval (Mar 4, 2004)

If there's still room, I'd like to bag a place.  You run a good game Isida, and I'd like to be in on another of yours


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 4, 2004)

Ok, glad to have everybody in.  With that I'm going to close regular recruiting.

Zerth, I'm cool with the use of the Lasher/Duelist as well as the use of the Nagaika.  flyingricepaddy, I'm also cool with your Harper Priest.  

I don't want to scare anyone off the game, but the last incarnation of this game died a quiet death after a couple months.  I'm not promising a lightning-fast pace, but I do promise that I will keep up with it as long as everyone is interested and posting at least once a week.  Is everyone cool with that?


----------



## Jarval (Mar 5, 2004)

Glad to have made the cut   I'm thinking Fighter 5/Bondblade 5 for my character, but I'm still working out ideas, so the Fighter part may yet change.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 5, 2004)

Count me in as an alternate! I love your games.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 5, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I don't want to scare anyone off the game, but the last incarnation of this game died a quiet death after a couple months. I'm not promising a lightning-fast pace, but I do promise that I will keep up with it as long as everyone is interested and posting at least once a week. Is everyone cool with that?



Absolutely. I should be able to post about three to five times a week minimum so no need to worry about me keeping up.

If the DM wants the party knowing each other we should start working on that too. Who wants to know a stubborn rapier-swinging and whip-cracking lass?  I'm thinking, that my character is originally from Amn or maybe Calimshan and she'd be drawn to Chult by the rumors of lost riches, that are plentiful in that region. So we could have or at least some of us could have been adventuring together before. I know, it's not the most original idea, but at least something to begin with. Any thoughts or other suggestions?


----------



## Douane (Mar 5, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> Who wants to know a stubborn rapier-swinging and whip-cracking lass?




Depends. Is she hot?   




			
				Zerth said:
			
		

> I'm thinking, that my character is originally from Amn or maybe Calimshan and she'd be drawn to Chult by the rumors of lost riches, that are plentiful in that region. [...]




I'm going with a Ranger 1 / Fighter 4 / Devoted Defender 5 from Waterdeep. While probably precludes prior adventuring, perhaps we met on the road south? 

[Edit: Interesting. Just realized that we are both going the Ranger1/Fighter4 route.]


Folkert


----------



## Zerth (Mar 5, 2004)

flyingricepaddy said:
			
		

> As for knowing each other, are there any other goody-two-shoes in the house? Anyone from Silver Marches, or thereabouts? Maybe he hooked up with one or two of the other characters on the way to Chult?



How about hooking up with Tiana (my character) in Amn as Tholon traveled to Chult from north? She'll be chaotic good and worships Tymora and willing to test her luck in Chult if there's some juicy rumor about treasure or just for the sake of adventuring.

Edit: Sure, Douane. The road to Chult goes through Amn. Never enough Rgr1/Ftr4's around


----------



## Zerth (Mar 5, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> Depends. Is she hot?



Ha! You'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Douane (Mar 5, 2004)

I can just picture this: Tholon starts out alone in the North and when he arrives in Chult he has accumulated the other 5.

"I didn't do anything, Ma! They just followed me. Can I keep them?" 




Folkert


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 5, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> I can just picture this: Tholon starts out alone in the North and when he arrives in Chult he has accumulated the other 5.
> 
> "I didn't do anything, Ma! They just followed me. Can I keep them?"



  BWAH!  Now _that's_ a story hook I hadn't anticipated, but I'll be darned if it doesn't make me laugh.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Mar 5, 2004)

Erik Von Horne
Male Human FTR 5/ BondBlade 5
Region: Dale Lands
Patron Deity: Torm
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Height: 5' 11''
Weight: 195lbs
Hair: Black
Eyes: Hazel
Age: 24

Str: 20 (+5) {10 Points, +2 lvl, +2 gauntlets}
Dex: 12 (+1) {4 Points}
Con: 16 (+3) {6 Points, bracers +2} 
Int: 12 (+1) {4 Points}
Wis: 12 (+1) [4 points}
Cha: 12 (+1) {4 Points}

Class and Racial Abilties:
Awaken the Blade I, II, III ,Its a kind of magic I, II ,Weapon spec, Brothers in arms, Soul ofsteel
My one and Only, By your side I

Hit Dice: 10d10+20(+10)
HP: 107
AC: 25 (+1 Dex, +10 Armor, +4 Shield)
Init: +7 { +1 dex, +4 improved init, +2 Blooded}
Speed: 30ft(20ft in armor) 
Armor Check Penalty: -6


Saves:
Fortitude +11 [+3 Con, +8 Class]
Reflex +3 [+1 Dex, +2 Class]
Willpower +3 [+1 Wis, +2 Class] 2 saves Mind affecting

BAB: +10/+5
Melee Atk: +20/+15 (1d8+10, 17-20/x2, Razor Sentinel)
Ranged Atk: +11/+6

Skills:
Craft Weaponsmith +14 (+13 ranks, +1 int)
Jump +40 (+11 Ranks, +5 str, +30 boots, -6 armor)
Swim +15(+10 ranks, +5 str, )
Spot +5 (+2 alertness, +2 blooded, +1 wis)
Listen +8 (+5 ranks, +2 alertness, +1 wis)
Sense Motive +6 (+5 ranks, +1 wis)
Ride +9 (+8 ranks, +1 dex)

Languages: Common, Chondathan, Elven

Feats:
Blooded, WF longsword, Alertness, Quick draw, Power Attack, Improved Crit LongSword, WS Long Sword, Cleave


Razor Sentinel: +3 Defender LongSword, Considered +4 for DR
Int 6 WIs 17 Chr 14
Grants x2 rolls for sense motive and listen
Speaks: Common, Elven, Telepathic


Equipment:
+2 Full Plate of the deep, +2 Large Steel Shield, Hewards Handy Haversack, Gauntlets of Ogre power, Bracers Of health +2, , 2 potion Cure serious, 3 potion cure moderate, Everburning torch, Horn of Good and Evil, Necklace of Fireballs type I, oil of timelessness, potion of spider climbing, Ring of jumping
Bed roll, Blanket, 1 wk trail rations, 2 gallons water.


Money 152gp 

Appearance:
Well kept hair in a pony tail shoulder length, Neat appearance. 

Personality: TO others Erik seems quite preocupied with the sword on his belt. Tho when you can talk to him he seems nice enough
He seems a little distrustfull of Arcane Spell casters.


Background:
Raised in Dagger dale Erik learned the art of crafting weapons from his father. At the age of 16 Erik joined the militia and blooded 
himself early on during orc and zhentarim raids. Erik showing skill raised up in the ranks of the militia to seargent. When 
on a cold winter night Erik on patrol encountered a Zhentarim agent. the battle ensued Erik versus the mage Erik knew he was outclassed but 
he knew that he must win. Callin on the Guidance of Torm the only God he could think of at the time. He struck out at the Wizard as 
the Wizard started casting, His aim true the sword struck deep, spoiling the spell causing it to missfire. The mages soul was sucked out of his
Body thru the sword as Erik felt the pull of his soul into the sword. In a brief painfull teror filled moment it was over. The wizard was dead 
and Erik felt as if a piece of him was missing. Time grew to tell Erik the truth about what really happened. Now Erik wanders the Realms 
seeking adventure the days as a militia man behind him. Erik still seeks the guidance of Torm in his travels.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi Wynter Wolf.  I have the Rogue's Gallery up (the link is at the bottom of the first post).  Just put your character in the appropriate format and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 5, 2004)

Here's Tiana for DM's approval. Hopefully there's not many errors. Didn't take the nagaika, because was short on feats. Here's two items I'd like to have with the rest of my money if possible: gloves of dex +2 or +4 and/or boots of speed. Amulet of natural armor would be nice, too, if the two formerly mentioned items are not available.

------------------


*Tiana DeWine*
*Female Human Ranger 1/Fighter 4/Lasher 3/Duelist 2*
*Region:* Amn
*Patron Diety:* Tymora
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Height:* 5' 5''
*Weight:* 122lbs
*Hair:* Black
*Eyes:* Brown
*Age:* 26

*Str:* 12 (+1) [4 points] 
*Dex:* 18 (+4) [10 points, +2 levels]
*Con:* 12 (+1) [4 points] 
*Int:* 18 (+4) [10 points, +2 headband] 
*Wis:* 10 (+0) [2 points] 
*Cha:* 10 (+0) [2 points]

*Class and Racial Abilties:*
1 feat at first level, 4 skill points at first level and 1 skill point at each additional level, favored enemy (goblinoids), whip sneak attack +1d6, close combat, wound, whip lash, improved trip (whip only), third hand, crack of fate, canny defense, precise strike +1d6.

*Hit Dice:* 10d10 + 10
*HP:* 87
*AC:* 19 [+4 Dex, +4 Int, +1 ring]
*Init:* +4 [+4 Dex]
*Speed:* 30ft.
*Armor Check Penalty:* None

*Saves:*
Fortitude +8 [+7 base, +1 Con]
Reflex +11 [+7 base, +4 Dex]
Will +2 [+2 base]

*BAB:* +10/+5
*Melee Atk:* 
+16/+11 (1d6+3 +1d6 precise strike, 18-20 x2, +2 rapier)
*Ranged Atk:* 
+17/+12 [+15/+15/+10 with crack of fate] (1d6+5, 17-20 x2, 15ft. range, +1 keen mighty [+1] whip dagger)
+15/+10 (1d6+1, x3, 70ft. range, mw. mighty [+1] composite shortbow), +1 Atk/Dam within 30ft.

*Skills:*
Balance +11 [5 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 synergy]
Climb +4/+6 [3 ranks, +1 Str, +2 with rope]
Craft (leatherworking) +15 [11 ranks, +4 Int]
Escape Artist +15 [11 ranks, +4 Dex]
Hide +8 [4 ranks, +4 Dex]
Jump +8 [5 ranks, +1 Str, +2 synergy]
Knowledge (nature) +8 [4 ranks, +4 Int]
Move Silently +8 [4 ranks, +4 Dex]
Perform (rope tricks, whip tricks, dance) +3 [3 ranks, +0 Cha] (cc)
Spot +10 [10 ranks, +0 Wis]
Swim +5 [4 ranks, +1 Str]
Tumble +21 [13 ranks, +4 Dex, +2 synergy, +2 feat]
Use Rope +10 [6 ranks, +4 Dex]
Wilderness Lore +4 [4 ranks, +0 Wis]

*Feats:*
Cosmopolitan (region) [+2 Tumble, which is also a class skill]
Dodge (human)
Mobility (1st level)
Track (1st level ranger)
Ambidexterity (1st level ranger)
Two-weapon Fighting (1st level ranger)
Exotic Weapon Proficiency: whip (1st level fighter)
Point Blank Shot (3rd level)
Weapon Focus: whip (2nd level fighter)
Weapon Specialization: whip (4th level fighter)
Precise Shot (6th level)
Weapon Finesse: rapier (9th level)

*Languages:* 
Common, Chondathan, Elven, Giant, Goblin.

*Equipment:*
+1 keen mighty (+1) whip dagger [8,525], +2 rapier [8,320], masterwork mighty (+1) composite shortbow [450], 20 arrows, headband of intellect +2 [4,000], ring of protection +1 [2,000], potion of cure moderate wounds [300], 4 potions of mage armor [200], 3 flasks of alchemist’s fire [60], backpack, belt pouch, waterskin, bedroll, silk rope, grappling hook, 5 sunrods, flint and steel, 5 days trail rations, traveler’s outfit.

Money: 475gp

*Appearance:*
Tiana has long black straight hair and brown eyes. She has a small nose on her pretty enough face, and her skin is somewhat tanned. She dresses stylishly, wearing black silk trousers and a white shirt of the same material. On her feet are black leather boots with red flame-shaped decorations, which she has made herself. She has three rings on each hand and dagger-shaped earrings, all silver. On her head she wears a red silk sash (headband of int). In rough or cold weather she wears a wine-red hooded cloak. A well-made whip hangs by her waist with a rapier of same good quality. She carries a shortbow for attacks beyond her whip's range

*Personality:*
Tiana is a woman with a strong character. She usually has an opinion about everything and just as often lets the people around her know just what it is. She can be very stubborn, when she sets her mind on something. Actually she_ is_ stubborn in every way imaginable.

She is kind-hearted and won’t tolerate cruelty or injustice. When she sees something she doesn’t approve she often does more than talking. She can’t just sit back and wait for someone other to come and correct things if she feels she could do it herself. Even so, if it means not always playing by the rules.

Tiana can also be very pleasant if she feels like it, because she is both witty and pretty with a good sense of humor. She is quick to get excited about new things, but equally quick to get bored and look for something new again. Loyality and friendship, however, are things she doesn't get bored of and she is just as determined and stubborn to stand up for her friends. She loves adventuring, dancing and working with leather, not necessarily always in that order.

*Background:*
Tiana grew up near Athkatla in Amn. Her family were respected artesans and that’s how she learned the skill of working with leather. She always used to sneak up behind her father and brothers when they went hunting and soon they had to regularly take her with them, because the stubborn girl wouldn’t give up trying.

Her father passed away, when she was 19 and after that the leatherworking business passed on to the children. Tiana wasn’t very interested anymore in the daily working routine and decided to leave Athkatla and travel around Amn and the neighboring lands with her uncle’s circus caravan. The uncle noticed the agility of the girl and she got to train with the acrobats. Soon after that with more skill and experience she had a show number of her own combining acrobatics and neat tricks with whips and ropes.

She had traveled with the circus for almost two years when the caravan was attacked by a horde of goblins. The attack was repelled, but not without losses. Tiana had managed to do well in the fight using her skill with the whip. She actually had loved the excitement and the life at circus didn’t taste the same anymore. She wanted to test her skills more and her friend the gypsy knife-tosser, a former adventurer who had taught her some fencing, encouraged her to try out adventurer’s life.

So Tiana left the circus and enlisted on a party of adventurers in the next town. They were on their way to north where they had heard about many job offerings for the adventurous sort. The life of an adventuress suited her perfectly. It was rough and dangerous, but certainly not boring. The next five years she traveled around with many different groups gaining wealth and getting better with her fighting skills along the way. She always worked in parties, that did just quests, never adventuring just for the money.

Just recently she had returned back to Athkatla to visit her family, when she met a group of travelers on their way to Chult. She had no other jobs at the time and had never been to Chult. She had heard about the mysterious land covered in jungle far to the south and the people in the group seemed nice enough so she decided to find out if the Lady of Luck was smiling to her once again.


----------



## Douane (Mar 5, 2004)

Zerth,

two things caught my eye while taking a look at Tiana:


1. She can't use precise strike if she attacks with the whip, too.

2. Two-Weapon Combat works only with melee weapons while the whip is treated as a projectile weapon.


Folkert


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Mar 5, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> I can just picture this: Tholon starts out alone in the North and when he arrives in Chult he has accumulated the other 5.




And of course, if one starts in the North and wants to go to Chult, one would probably want to pass through Waterdeep. (Not that I'm sure he would have been back home just prior to his journey to Chult, since I'm thinking he gets around quite a bit.)

Zerth, certainly Tholon would have passed through Amn in any case. No problems there!


----------



## Zerth (Mar 5, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> 1. She can't use precise strike if she attacks with the whip, too.
> 
> 2. Two-Weapon Combat works only with melee weapons while the whip is treated as a projectile weapon.



1. True. That was just me typing without thinking.

2. D'oh. Forgot the ranged weapon thing for whips. I'll ditch TWF and take point blank shot instead. I think I should also take precise shot. Back to the drawing board! Rapid shot doesn't stack with crack of fate, does it?


----------



## Douane (Mar 5, 2004)

flyingricepaddy said:
			
		

> And of course, if one starts in the North and wants to go to Chult, one would probably want to pass through Waterdeep. [...]




To paraphrase "Casablanca": Everybody comes to Waterdeep.

Or, if you prefer: All roads lead to Waterdeep. 





Folkert


----------



## Douane (Mar 5, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> 2. D'oh. Forgot the ranged weapon thing for whips. I'll ditch TWF and take point blank shot instead. I think I should also take precise shot. Back to the drawing board! Rapid shot doesn't stack with crack of fate, does it?




Sorry for being the bearer of bad news again, but unfortunately you can't ditch TWF. It's part of the basic ranger class and in 3.0 there's no choice between the TWF or the ranged path yet.

[Edit: Shtupid me! Sorry, thought only of the "TWF feat" and not of whole combat style! How about a nice MW Main-Gauche for your off-hand?]


Folkert


----------



## Zerth (Mar 5, 2004)

Ok, everything about Tiana *should* be fixed now.


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Mar 5, 2004)

Thought of a story about how Tholon's journey to Chult got started, found it amusing. Now Officially Part Of His Background:

As a well meaning devotee of Selune, born and raised in Silverymoon, Tholon never ever doubted that his place was among the Harpers. Nowadays he is a veteran Harper, having traveled far and wide on Harper business. A couple of years ago, fatigue started to kick in just a tad, and he decided to settle down for a little while back home.

He had no trouble at all making himself useful in the Silver Marches, dividing his time between helping the Knights in Silver, and poking around in the relatively familiar wilds of the Silver Marches. Life was not uneventful, but it was, for the most part, comfortable.

One day, he was asked to meet with (and, in essence, debrief) a fellow Harper, a half-elven Windwalker named Kyla, recently returned from a harrowing trek to Aglarond. After they had completed their official Harper business, they got to trading stories. The stories started in Aglarond, which Tholon had visited some years ago, and then moved on from there. This went on for over an hour, and (through an ale-induced fog) it occurred to Tholon that they were engaged in something of a contest--each attempting to outdo the other with tales of journeys to dangerous, exotic, far-flung places. And it was quite fun.

Until Kyla came up with a tale about the deepest, darkest jungles of Chult.

Tholon returned with an anecdote about Chult passed on to him by a trader from Lantan he had met in Calimshan--

Ah, but had he ever _been_ to Chult?

Well--

Had he?

Well... no.

And with that, Kyla (whom, Tholon suddenly realized, he found rather fetching) grinned, raised her mug in salute, swallowed the rest of her ale, and took her graceful leave.

Tholon spent some time just sitting around, a bit confused, his mouth opening and closing like a fish out of water. Then he got up out of his chair, and almost fell over.

He recalled Kyla's smooth, flawless exit.

Great. To top it all off, she could out-drink him, too.

The next day found him wracking his brain, poring through books about Chult, and fighting off a truly bitter headache.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 5, 2004)

If you're still looking for alternates, I'll throw my hat in the ring.


----------



## Douane (Mar 5, 2004)

Isida,

if it would be okay with you, I will exchange two of my Devoted Defender levels for something else, probably Rogue 2. The advancement of the DD after level 3 grows rather boring and uninspiring.


Folkert


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 5, 2004)

Short Assassin and Argent Silvermage, I have both you guys down as alternates.

Douane, your level exchange is fine.  Nothing is set in stone yet.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 5, 2004)

Douane said:
			
		

> [How about a nice MW Main-Gauche for your off-hand?]



I know Main-Gauche is a parrying dagger, but can't find it in any D&D books I have. Could you post the stats here? A magical or masterwork buckler would also work for me.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 5, 2004)

Hmm, given that Wynter Wolf's playing a bondblade, and the general proliferation of fighter-types in the group, I might need to rethink my character concept...  Maybe an arcane caster of some type, although I tend to play those rather a lot.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 6, 2004)

Quick question:  Isida, is the Alienist PrC from _Tome and Blood_ OK for me to use?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 6, 2004)

Hmm... Alienist...  Yes, that's cool.  I want a good backstory though!  (I've always wanted to see one of those guys in action...)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 6, 2004)

*Alternate 1*

Kerrigan
Paladin 2/Sorcerer 6/Eldritch Knight 2 
is ready to go when needed.


----------



## ShortAssassin (Mar 6, 2004)

Man, that's one crazy multiclassed party.

Any ideas/requests for my alternate character?  It looks like we got the fightin' covered in spades.

I was thinking dwarven cleric, but if you guys see a gap that needs to be filled that I'm missing, please let me know and I'll build accordingly.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 7, 2004)

You guys can make any character you want.  I'll figure out something to make it fun.

Also, Wynter Wolf can you please put your character in the correct format please (with the bolding, ordering, and correct spacing)?  I really like them all to be the same format so I can find the information I want quickly.


----------



## Douane (Mar 7, 2004)

Isida,

a few questions, if you don't mind:


Are we using the new skill uses from Sword & Fist? 

Realmsyear 1372?

As I designed the character to match my vision of him as closely as possible, his mechanics don't really follow the most effective path (esp. in his choice of magic items). Should I reconsider?


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## Douane (Mar 7, 2004)

> I know Main-Gauche is a parrying dagger, but can't find it in any D&D books I have. Could you post the stats here? A magical or masterwork buckler would also work for me.




Aargh! Must be my memory failing, because I mis-remembered. Sorry!

I thought I had seen one in the Arms&Equipment Guide, but it only has the triple dagger which gives a disarm bonus, but nothing else. In fact, it suggests to use the dagger stats for the main-gauche. Neither Quintessential Fighter nor Arms and Armor have a real parrying dagger, so the buckler might be indeed the best choice.


Folkert


----------



## Zerth (Mar 7, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> The rest of your gold (the other 24,500) I'll be rolling up for you, but you get to submit a "wish list" for your character as to what kinds of things (or what specific things) you want.



Here's a updated list what I'd prefer to have with the rest of my money.

1. +2 gloves of dex (or +4 if the other items are not available)
2. +2 buckler (or better, same as above)
3. boots of speed


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 7, 2004)

Skill uses from Sword and Fist - Yup.

Current year, yup.

Douane - If you want to change your magic items, go ahead.  Do what you need to do to make a good character for you.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 7, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Hmm... Alienist...  Yes, that's cool.  I want a good backstory though!  (I've always wanted to see one of those guys in action...)



Well, no problems on a backstory.  I mean, how difficult can it be to write something interesting for a Sun Elf Alienist... 

But I have just hit a problem.  The assignment I'm currently working on for Uni has just got rather larger.  It's due midnight Tuesday, and I don't think I'm going to have much (read any) free time before then.  I can get my character finished and posted by Wednesday evening, but not before.  If that's going to be a problem, I fully understand, and I'll make way for one of the alternates.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 8, 2004)

Not a problem.  I don't think I'll even start until next weekend anyway, as I have things going on too.


----------



## Douane (Mar 8, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Skill uses from Sword and Fist - Yup.
> 
> Current year, yup.
> 
> Douane - If you want to change your magic items, go ahead.  Do what you need to do to make a good character for you.




Thanks!

In fact, the items I already wrote down and those I'm probably about to choose were selected purely for background or stylish reasons (or because I find them really interesting/cool  ). But they are kind of sub-optimal for an _efficient_ fighter-build, so I was really worried about the "might not pull his own weight" factor.

But if it is okay with, all the better!   


Folkert


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 8, 2004)

Ok, how about this.  If everyone can have their character in correct format in the Rouge's Gallery by Saturday morning at say 10am Central time, then I will get everyone's extra magic items up and start the in-character thread by no later than 3pm Central.


----------



## Douane (Mar 9, 2004)

Sounds good!

Already working hard on it. 


Another set of questions regarding magic items:

1. Would it be possible to have a wondrous item occupy a different slot, for example Bracers of Dex instead of gloves?

2. Would it be possible to combine two items into one? The specific ones I'm looking at are the Pipes of sounding and the Pipes of haunting, as I would rather rather have have one set of pipes which can be used in more than one way.


Thanks!

Folkert


----------



## Zerth (Mar 9, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, how about this. If everyone can have their character in correct format in the Rouge's Gallery by Saturday morning at say 10am Central time, then I will get everyone's extra magic items up and start the in-character thread by no later than 3pm Central.



Next weekend and a couple of days after that are pretty hectic for me. I might be able to post once or twice during that time, but can't make any promises. Feel free to begin the game nevertheless, I can catch up when I'm able to be online more again, which is probably next Wednesday.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 9, 2004)

Isida, I have been at a convention this past week, should be back to my routines tomorrow and Ill stick Undinar up in the new RG.  Sorry for not posting in a bit to your games.


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Mar 10, 2004)

Isida, 

Most of the stat-type things for my character are up. Might fiddle with something here or there, but for the most part it'll stay as is. Descriptions and such to come.

Magical Wishlist: I neglected to give my character any sort of magical weapon, so a +1 something might be nice. So would a Wisdom-upper. Also, I thought a Medallion of Thoughts might fit in with his Harper work, but I'm not sure if it would prove useful at all--I'm not particularly given to minmaxing, but 12K is a lot of gold. So please consider me to have requested it, or not, at your discretion.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 10, 2004)

Tiana's posted in the RG thread. Everything except the items determined by the DM should be in place. Let me know if something still needs tweaking.


----------



## Douane (Mar 10, 2004)

Isida,

any decision on my magic items questions (post #45)?

Sorry for being a nag!


Folkert


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 10, 2004)

Douane - item occupying different slot, that's cool.

Combining two items (that don't occupy any slot) into one, also cool.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 11, 2004)

I've posted some rather bare bone stats to the Rogues Gallery thread.  I'll have more tomorrow, but I thought posting while I was still working on it would give people an idea of where I'm heading with my character.

Isida, how do you handle spellbook scribing cost and _Boccob's Blessed Books_?  If my character starts with a _Boccob's Blessed Book_, would he have been able to scribe any spells to it before the start of the game?  Speaking of which, are we using 3.0 or 3.5 scribing costs?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 11, 2004)

We're going to go with 3.0 for most things.  If you want any spells beyond your normal, you can buy them (paying normal scribing costs), or you can ask for them for your wish list.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 11, 2004)

Isida, Im back. Undinar is up in the new RG thread.  I am curious where you see him in the re-start?  Will he be one who is already there, recruiting for his quest again?  Or will he arrive on a ship like most others?  PM or email if necessary.

Re posting I can post usually once/day during the week.


----------



## Douane (Mar 12, 2004)

Erm, one last magic item question (hopefully!   ):

Could I utilize the _gloves of arrow snaring_ to protect my devoted defender charge?


Thanks,

Folkert


----------



## Jarval (Mar 13, 2004)

Yet another delay in my character, as I've got to attend a tutorial tomorrow morning, but I WILL have him finished by Saturday night at the very latest.  Sorry about all the hiccups in my character prep


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 14, 2004)

Erekose - I'm pretty much going to go clean slate with you and Wynter Wolf, but if you guys want to have already met up at the Rainbow Bird, we can do that much.

Douane - I'm cool with your use of the glove of arrow snaring.

Ok, now for my bad news.  I'm currently on spring break and forgot to take my books home with me.  However, I will be returning to my appartment for one day on Tuesday, so I'll get them then and be able to get your magic items either that day or Wednesday.

If everyone could put their wish list at the bottom of their character sheet for ease of reference, that would be great.


----------



## Douane (Mar 17, 2004)

Sorry!

Had a bad case of RL and didn't get to put the final touches on my PC.  Will have him finished and posted to the RG as soon as possible (this should be today), but I need a good dose of sleep first.


Folkert


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 17, 2004)

Are you still in need of an alternate?  If so, I'll post a character.  This looks like an interesting campaign.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 17, 2004)

Still working on my character's background, but I've now got a full equipment list (and wishlist) posted for him.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 17, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> If everyone could put their wish list at the bottom of their character sheet for ease of reference, that would be great.



Done.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 17, 2004)

johnsemlak, I'll put you down as an alternate.  Go ahead and post a character if you desire.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 18, 2004)

Ok, here are everybody's items who has submitted a wish list.  Wynter Wolf and Erekose13 are already set to go.  If anyone hates their items, you can ask for a cosmic reroll.

*flyingricepaddy* - Tholon's items
A silver-plated _medallion of thoughts_ - 12,000
A +1 hizagkuur heavy mace - 5,312 (material in Magic of Faerun)
2 alabaster containers of _moonsalve_ - 5,000
A _moonmote_ - 180
A birch wand of _cure light wounds_ - 750
Potion of haste - 750
Potion of Wisdom - 300
208gp left over

*Zerth* - Tiana's items
A pair of _boots of haste_ - 8,000
A stylish leather pair of _bracers of Dexterity +2_ - 4,000
A Tymoran luck piece in the shape of an elaborate coin that acts as a _stone of good luck_ - 10,000
A red leather _glove of storing_ - 2,200
Potion of blur - 300

*Jarval* -Alienist items
A _broom of flying_ - 15,100
A +1 flying spiked chain - 8,325 (flying property in Magic of Faerun)
A _stone of alarm_ - 1,000
3 _dull gray ioun stones_, one painted green, one painted white, and one painted purple - 75

*Douane* - I still don't have your wish list and you haven't spent nearly enough of your money yet, so as soon as you're ready.

In addition, Jarval, please finish your character at your earliest conveinence.


----------



## Zerth (Mar 18, 2004)

I like my items and will add them to character sheet shortly.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 18, 2004)

I've finished my character.  Mourn Calaudra has now been posted to the Rogues Gallery thread 

I've made one small change to the Alienist rules that you may or may not be happy with.  Rather than giving Mourn a phobia, I've given him extreme paranoia towards other elves.  This would have much the same effect as a phobia, but perhaps with added penalties to any social skill checks Mourn makes with other elves.  If you're less than happy with this, I can easily switch it to a phobia of some sort.

I'm very happy with the items you've rolled up for Mourn, but I don't own Magic of Faerun, so I'm not too sure what the Flying quality does to a weapon.  If anyone could clarify this for me, it'd be great.  Thanks


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 19, 2004)

With the flying property you basically can treat the weapon as an animated object with a fly speed of 30.  It has no intelligence, but can obey very simple orders.  It will guard a location like an animated skeleton can, or it can simply be commanded to attack, stop attacking, or other very basic things like that.  Imagine having that on guard duty...  

I thought your guy might like the multicolored ioun stones...  

Ok, Jarval I need one last thing, your character's region and patron diety.  Don't forget your regional equipment!

And I'm cool with the elven paranoia.  Heh, heh, heh...


----------



## Douane (Mar 19, 2004)

Oh great! 

Listen, guy, some of us do like elves. 


*Flying:* A flying weapon can fly at speed 30 feet and is treated as an animated object with hardness and hit points equal to a typical weapon of its kind. A flying weapon follows orders subject to the limits of its ability (it has no intelligence), but can be ordered to guard a location just as an animated skeleton can.


*Isida*, 

my PC will be forthcoming shortly (incl. wishlist). I just need to retype those parts my Computer just decided to eat.


Folkert


----------



## Jarval (Mar 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> With the flying property you basically can treat the weapon as an animated object with a fly speed of 30.  It has no intelligence, but can obey very simple orders.  It will guard a location like an animated skeleton can, or it can simply be commanded to attack, stop attacking, or other very basic things like that.  Imagine having that on guard duty...



Ohh, very handy   I like it!




			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> I thought your guy might like the multicolored ioun stones...



I have to say, those are my favourites from all the items 




			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Ok, Jarval I need one last thing, your character's region and patron diety.  Don't forget your regional equipment!



I knew I'd forgotten something!  I'd already picked his region (the Sun Elf racial region), and I took a masterwork longsword as his regional equipment, but forgot to note these on the character sheet.

His patron god is Oghma, a deity of who's goals Mourn thoroughly approves.  Gathering and sharing knowledge is important to him, although he's been reluctant to let other elves near his spellbooks of late...




			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> And I'm cool with the elven paranoia.  Heh, heh, heh...



I thought you might be   I was a bit unsure about it at first, but once I'd checked we'd got no other elves in the party, it started to make more and more sense...




			
				Douane said:
			
		

> Oh great!
> 
> Listen, guy, some of us do like elves.



That's alright, you just might need to gag Mourn during any negotiations...


----------



## Douane (Mar 19, 2004)

The (new and improved) Doran Kalduras is finally up in the Rogue's Gallery, including his Wishlist!


Folkert


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 19, 2004)

Ok

*Douane* - Doran's items:

*Sessiam, The Crystal Soul* - A glassteel shortsword forged by elves twelve human generations ago for the Kalduras family, this ancient blade has gained a modicium of sentience along with its already formidable powers.  

Struck against stone or metal it creates a bell-like tone that essentially acts as a spell of _silence_ (as cast by a first level caster), overriding all other sounds for one full round.  It can be heard by others as far as three hundred feet away.  This can only be done deliberately by the weilder, as normal combat does not trigger this effect.  It takes a standard action to do this.

Otherwise, it is a +1 spellblade, rendering its weilder immune to _magic missile_.  When it is cast at the weilder, it is absorbed harmlessly, and on his next turn can choose to let it drain away harmlessly or to direct the spell at a new target as a free action.

The Crystal Soul is an empathic weapon with an Intelligence of 14, a Wisdom of 12, and a Charisma of 16.  It is Chaotic Good.  It will also heal its weilder of 1d8+5 points of damage per day.

You also have a _silver raven_ picked up in your travels.  Unlike normal silver ravens, this one has the ability to talk.  Unfortunetly it seemed have picked up Common from a foul-mouthed sailor.  It calls itself Riptide and takes the advantage of bathing in the sea whenever you activate it near the shore.


----------



## Douane (Mar 19, 2004)

Wow,

that is certainly "funky and unusual". Thanks!

Not exactly what I expected, but then, I wanted to be surprised. 


Riptide is probably even more foul-mouthed than his "education" indicates, considering that Doran has not much use for him in Waterdeep and only lets him "out" during jobs where it might be advantageous to have some high cover. Hmmm, and he is absolutely refusing to release him while pursuing more "social matters" ... 


Isida,

could I change my "own" selection of magic items once again? Unfortunately I have to "sell" the magic pipes to afford the bracers of arrow snaring and a better-than-standard second shortsword, which I would like to select because they seem to make more sense for the bodyguard type, though I mourn the loss of the pipes. 


Folkert


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 19, 2004)

That's cool Douane, do what you need to do for your character.    I'm glad you like your items.


----------



## flyingricepaddy (Mar 20, 2004)

Quite happy with the items, thanks!

Since Tholon's holy symbol is a silver medallion, and the medallion of thoughts is a silver medallion, could they be one and the same? One heck of a blessing from Selune, maybe?

Edit--Riptide is _so cool_. I think I might be jealous. 

Edit II--minor adjustments made to character sheet. Made a note about madness in the personality section (he should get along with the alienist just fine)


----------



## Zerth (Mar 20, 2004)

Made some final tweaking to Tiana. Dropped Int by 2 and increased Cha by 4. Also swapped precise shot for iron will. Those changes reflect her strong character and stubbornness better. Skills and AC are adjusted according to lower Int and she now has ranks in Bluff and Innuendo.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 21, 2004)

flyingricepaddy, I'm cool with combining the medallion and the holy symbol.  And I'm glad to hear everyone seems to be done tweaking their character.  Ok, and with that we'll be starting shortly.  Like tonight (Saturday) or tomorrow.


----------



## Wynter Wolf (Mar 21, 2004)

Im ready for the game.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 25, 2004)

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1443630#post1443630

Ok, IC thread is up!


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 25, 2004)

game on!


----------



## Zerth (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm out of town for the next five days, so don't worry if I'm not posting for awhile.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm going to be away from EN World until the 23rd.  Sorry about any problems this might cause, but I've got quite a build up of RL stuff to deal with :\  Just assume Mourn chats with whoever's handy and willing to talk


----------



## Erekose13 (May 14, 2004)

Sorry for hogging the spotlight recently.  Everyone can and should pipe up at any point.  Are Douane, flyingricepaddy, and Wynter Wolf still with us?


----------



## Zerth (May 14, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Sorry for hogging the spotlight recently. Everyone can and should pipe up at any point. Are Douane, flyingricepaddy, and Wynter Wolf still with us?



No worries. I was expecting Undinar to handle the talking.

It does seem like we might be losing players. None of the three you mentioned has posted in about a month.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 14, 2004)

*rasm frasm*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 14, 2004)

Argent Silvermage, ShortAssassin, johnsemlak - you guys are my alternates, and thus have first crack at filling the places for Douane, flyingricepaddy and Wynter Wolf.  If someone simply wants to take over one of these characters, that would be just fine, or I could find some way to work you in with a new character.  Now that we're in the deep jungle, if someone wants to be a grippli, that's cool too. It would be easiest to work someone in if they're from a race native to Chult, like a wild dwarf, wild elf, native Chultan human, lizardfolk, pterafolk, yuan-ti

*Grippli racial characteristics*
+2 Dex, +2 Int, +2 Wis, -2 Str, -2 Cha.  
Darkvision 60 ft.
*Marsh Move: *  take no penalties when moving across marshlands, swamps, or mud.
+6 racial bonus to Hide checks when in marshes or forested areas due to their coloration
*Speed:*  20 ft., climb 20 ft.
*Favored Class:*  Rogue
*Diety:*  Is-aycha, N lesser goddess of grippli, embodies aspects of hunting, hiding, protection of youth and of the forest.  Domains are Animal, Plant, Protection, and Travel.
Grippli are Small in size, and considered humanoid.
They favor darts, nets, short swords, knives, short spears, and javelins for their weapons and rarely wear armor.
*Automatic Languages:*  Grippli, home region
*Bonus Languages:*  Common, Slyvan, Aquan.
*Regions:*  Chult, Grippli, The Shaar (Rethild - the Great Swamp, Lhesperbog), Halruaa (Mortik Swamp, Akhkaur Swamp), Calimshan (Spider Swamp), any other warm swamp or jungle region.
*Level Adjustment:*  +0

Grippli reach adulthood at the age of 12, their middle age is 30, old age is 45, venerable is 60, and their maximum age is +2d10 years.  

There is little difference between the height and weight of grippli men and women.  The base height for a grippli is 1' 9", with a height modifier of +2d4.  Their base weight is 25 lbs, with a weight modifier of x1.  

Grippli are 2-foot tall tree frogs with more humanoid arms and hands for their front limbs.  They can move upright or on all fours, and tend to make their homes either in the treetops or in swamps and marshes.  They weight about 30 pounds and have yellow eyes with vertical-slit black pupils.  Their coloration usually tends to be grayish-green with brown and dark green swirls and stripes, though some higher-caste grippli have bold markings in blue, yellow, red, orange, or green.  They tend to be attracted to and love brightly colored items.

They eat fruits and various insects primarily.  Their villages are usually led by an adept, druid, or cleric, and they primarily survive through trade with tribes of wild elves, wild dwarves, halflings, lizardfolk, or other jungle-dwellers.  Gripplis reproduce by laying eggs, and it is rare that more than one egg is laid in a clutch.  Because of this, grippli defend their young with a ferocity unknown among many races.

*Grippli region*
This region is appropriate for those grippli raised in the jungles of Chult, the Black jungles, the Mhair jungles, or the swamps of Halruaa, The Shaar, or Calimshan.
*Preferred Classes:*  Rogue, druid, adept, cleric.  A character of one of these classes may choose a regional feat and gain his choice of the bonus equipment below as a 1st-level character.  A grippli character of any other class may not select one of the regional feats here and does not gain the bonus equipment at 1st level.
*Automatic Languages:*  Grippli, Common
*Bonus Languages:*  Slyvan, Aquan, Draconic
*Regional Feats:*  Survivor, Swarmfighting, Resist Poison, Disentangler
*Bonus Equipment:*  (A) halfspear* or net*; (B) potion of _cure moderate wounds_; (C) 10 darts*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2004)

Notice for all my current players: I'm instituting a new policy for all of my games. If someone doesn't post for over three days and they are holding up the game because of it, I will NPC your player until you return (and you can immediately take up the reins agan). Absence for two weeks without prior notice means I bring in an alternate to take over your character (and they are allowed to make changes to them) or I bring in an entirely new player and character. 

If we're in a closed environment and someone wants to bring in a new character, I reserve the right to have your character wander off, lose interest, take a new job, switch sides, or even kill them in order to keep the game moving. I do not want to have to play three abandoned PCs, so I will probably find a way to remove them from the party at the first available opportunity. 

Please, please, please e-mail me if you realize you haven't posted in several days and real life is keeping you busy. I'd rather know that someone has had a hectic day at work than they found my game boring and quit. And if you find my games boring or confusing, please e-mail me to express your concerns. I'd hate for anyone to be bored playing my games.

I'm instituting this policy for the health of my games and am sincerely not trying to annoy anyone, so no one take it personally!


----------



## Keia (May 17, 2004)

Isida,

I may have some interest in playing this one, if you'll have me.  I'm willing to either take over someone or create someone new.  I'll read some more and develop ideas.  Let me know.

Keia


----------



## Zerth (May 17, 2004)

Isida, should we wait for new players to be added, before moving forward with the game? Right now we have just three active players and are about to move underground. I think right now would be the perfect time to get rid of inactive characters and have our party up to full strength again, before we undertake the grippli quest. What do you think?


----------



## Erekose13 (May 17, 2004)

Quick Q as well Isida in reference to the Grippli and any new player interested in playing one: What size are they? It wasnt listed in your description.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2004)

Erekose - As it says right under the deity description:  







> Grippli are Small in size, and considered humanoid.




I agree to that this would be the ideal time to get rid of the old characters.  Here's a plan:  The original party goes underground as normal, perhaps joined by one or more brave grippli warriors (if anyone goes that route).  When underground perhaps they can encounter some trapped adventurers and free them before going to encounter The Beast.  If we get some new people hopefully they can quickly make their new characters and we won't have to pause the game for two long.

Keia - I would be delighted to have you.  At this point I have an idea for just sweeping the board of the inactive characters, so if you'd care to make a new one, knock yourself out.  

And I'm going to open recruiting for everyone else, it's been two days since I put out the all-call for the alternates and I haven't had a whisper yet.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 17, 2004)

Isida, can I sneak into this game as well? 
It's weird though: I couldn't find any open game for a month and now games are looking for alternates by the dozen. I think your policy could work to grant a longer (and possibly better) life to pbp games. Maybe you should post it in the Talking the Talk forum so other DMs can see it too.


----------



## silentspace (May 17, 2004)

I like your policy.  I'm also looking for games that move, and would like to join if I can.  

I'm running a couple games here too.  I do pretty much what you say in my first game.  Sometimes I give players extra time because I don't feel right about NPCing a certain decision, but usually the game moves pretty quick.  In my second game (you know which one that is), I npc players less, and the game moves slower in comparison, but still at a fairly good speed, using other games I'm in as a point of reference, that is.  I know how you feel though.  I think both players and DM tend to lose interest in slow-moving games.

Anywho, let me know if I can hop in.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2004)

Lichtenhart, silentspace, glad to have you aboard!    The sooner you make your characters, the sooner we can get moving, so get cracking!  *Snaps whip.*   

Yeah, perhaps I might consider posting that policy, maybe in that thread creamsteak started a while back about symptoms of a crashing PbP game.

Ok, with that I'm going to close recruiting, though I'm still looking for alternates.


----------



## Keia (May 17, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Keia - I would be delighted to have you.  At this point I have an idea for just sweeping the board of the inactive characters, so if you'd care to make a new one, knock yourself out.




Isida,

How about a grippli cleric/contemplative (that's where she's headed)?

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2004)

Works for me Keia.  Just post her when you're done and give me your wish list.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 17, 2004)

Very good! If Keia fills the cleric spot in the party, I'll go for something sneaky. 
A thief looking for his father swallowed by the jungle a year ago, while searching for a fabled treasure.... and looking for the treasure as well, of course.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2004)

Sneaky it is, I look forward to seeing your character.  Please put your wish list at the end of your character sheet please so I can easily find it.


----------



## Manzanita (May 18, 2004)

OK, well, it took me awhile to think of a character concept & but I have now.  I guess put me on your alt list #2!

By the way, do any of you know of a website that lists the regional feats, races, dieties etc. of FR?  I'd been directed to it once before, but I've since lost my favorite places.


----------



## silentspace (May 18, 2004)

Tossing around some wildly different ideas in my head.  A shade wizard, a hammer of moradin, a drow rogue...  Choices choices!

Isida, how do you want to handle item creation feats?  And leadership?


----------



## Jarval (May 18, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> ... a drow rogue...



A drow?  Now that could provoke some interesting reactions from Mourn...


----------



## Hugo (May 18, 2004)

I'm very interested in playing, I'm not sure if there is still room.  You still havew recruiting in the title.  If you've got room for me let me know!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 18, 2004)

Manzanita and Hugo, I have you guys down as alternates.  

silentspace, I would really rather not do evil characters, so shades and drow are out.

Leadership is available, but I make your cohort.  You may suggest race, class, and alignment, but final details are up to me.  For item creation:  Everyone has 48,000XP.  You may use the XP above and beyond that needed for 10th level (3,000XP) to create things.  

Remember, be kind to the poor DM if at all possible.  If you have any inclination toward a native Chultan being, that would be super-spiffy, but I will make an effort to work in something else if you really have your heart set on something different.


----------



## Keia (May 18, 2004)

Isida,

I was looking at Divine Oracle as a lead-in into Contemplative, but I had a question.  One of the requirements was Skill Focus (Scry) - which will be tough since the skill doesn't exist anymore.  Should I use (Alertness), or do you have another cleric class that would move me from 8th to 10th?

Thanks!

And Rappai (my female grippli cleric is coming along fine!!).  That said, do you have any standard names for Grippli, I though that one would be alright but I'm not attached to it if you want it changed to better suit the race or to avoid confusion with other characters.

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 18, 2004)

Hmm... Alertness would would, as would Trustworth (from Song and Silence, gives +2 to Diplomacy and Gather Info).  I don't have any standard grippli names, so go with what you like, as long as it sounds vaguely exotic (your name is great).


----------



## Keia (May 18, 2004)

Isida,

Thanks, I'll go with Trustworthy (it's a throw away feat anyway) and it works better for the character.

I'm working up the speech pattern right now . . . should be interesting.

and Rappai it is!!

Keia


----------



## Zerth (May 18, 2004)

Keia said:
			
		

> Isida,
> 
> I was looking at Divine Oracle as a lead-in into Contemplative, but I had a question. One of the requirements was Skill Focus (Scry) - which will be tough since the skill doesn't exist anymore.



Hey Keia,

This is a 3.0 game, so Scry does indeed exist as a skill.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 19, 2004)

Are there spots open in this game?  If so I'd be interested.

I haven't played FR, but I've played plenty of generic D&D.

(Isida, this might be where I try out my grappler character)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

Hey Keia, Lichtenhart, and silentspace, how are the characters coming along?  Because we're replacing half the party in one go I really, really want everyone to be done so I can introduce everyone within the next few posts.  This game has been going slowly with the loss of three players, and I need you guys to help me pick up the pace.  

Can everyone give me an estimated time when their character will be up for approval? Also, do not forget to put your wish list at the bottom of your character sheet.  I'd like to have you guys enter The Beast's domain before the weekend if at all possible.

Edit:  Nac Mac, I'll put you down as an alternate.


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2004)

Rappai is coming along.  I've just gotten Complete Divine today, but Zerth explained this is a 3.0 not a 3.5 game so I've changed to working from the splat books.  

About 50% of the way there (still need feats, equipment, and history).  Should have it ready to go by Friday at the latest (barring anything unforeseen at work).

Keia


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 19, 2004)

I'm almost done. I've still got to do skills and equipment and write down the background. You'll have it within the day.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 19, 2004)

Okay, that sounds cool.


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2004)

Isida,

Will you be allowing any of the feats from the Complete Divine.  What I'm looking at is a couple of the feats that use turning attempts to augment spells and the like.

Keia


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2004)

Posted Rappai, still need some feats, a little more equipment, background, and a wishlist - but I wanted to put up what I had so far.

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

If you want anything from a book that I don't have (I do _not_ have Complete Divine, Complete Arcane, Unearthed Arcana, or the Player's Guide to Faerun), you'll have to e-mail it to me.  But remember there are some fun turning feats in Defenders of the Faith (though I don't believe there was anything that could enhance spells).


----------



## silentspace (May 19, 2004)

Nearly done with Invelion, my Sun Elf Wizard/Harper Mage/Mage Killer.  (Hi Mourn!)  He's going to be a pure Chaotic Good, Corellon Larethain - worshipping elf, from Evermeet.  If it's ok with Jarval, I'd like to tie their stories together a little...

Qualifying for all those Prestige Classes was tough, so no Leadership for Invelion.  So no need to worry about that Isida!


----------



## Keia (May 19, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> If you want anything from a book that I don't have (I do _not_ have Complete Divine, Complete Arcane, Unearthed Arcana, or the Player's Guide to Faerun), you'll have to e-mail it to me.  But remember there are some fun turning feats in Defenders of the Faith (though I don't believe there was anything that could enhance spells).




Count on them being e-mailed to you this evening - when I'm close to my books again.

thanks!
Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 19, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Nearly done with Invelion, my Sun Elf Wizard/Harper Mage/Mage Killer.  (Hi Mourn!)  He's going to be a pure Chaotic Good, Corellon Larethain - worshipping elf, from Evermeet.  If it's ok with Jarval, I'd like to tie their stories together a little...
> 
> Qualifying for all those Prestige Classes was tough, so no Leadership for Invelion.  So no need to worry about that Isida!



  Deary me, do I see Mourn's past coming back to haunt him?  Why yes, yes I do!


----------



## Jarval (May 19, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Nearly done with Invelion, my Sun Elf Wizard/Harper Mage/Mage Killer.  (Hi Mourn!)  He's going to be a pure Chaotic Good, Corellon Larethain - worshipping elf, from Evermeet.  If it's ok with Jarval, I'd like to tie their stories together a little...



Fine with me   I look forwards to seeing what you come up with.  Oh, just don't expect a warm IC reception from Mourn! 




			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Deary me, do I see Mourn's past coming back to haunt him?  Why yes, yes I do!



I fear for the poor boy's sanity... more than usual...


----------



## silentspace (May 20, 2004)

I backed off on the tying the stories together bit.

I tried out quite a few character concepts before settling on this one.  I thought since this is an FR game, I just _had_ to play an arcanist, with an FR prestige class too!  The Mage Killer class is kind of weak though.  Most of the good ones require you to be either female (didn't feel like doing) or evil (not an option).  I would have gone for a human Raumathari Battlemage except for the Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Bastard Sword) requirement.  That just struck me as silly, since martial weapon proficiency was already a requirement.  What's a mage gonna do, wield a bastard sword one-handed so he can have a shield in the other?  They should wield two-handed swords!

I'm very happy with Invelion though.  Can't wait to see what stuff Isida gives me.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2004)

Ok, stuff for *Invelion*:

*Book of Walls* - This spellbook is a grand creation, obviously once owned by a dwarven wizard, to judge from its construction.  It's covers are made from granite and bound with adamantine in the shape of a wall of a dwarven redoubt.  Inside the pages are made from thin hammered steel (with the edges folded and hammered back to avoid slicing off the reader's fingers).  The writing is hammered into the pages with a heavy hand, in blocky script.  This book contains the spells _wall of law_ (MaoF), _wall of good_ (MaoF), _wall of fire, wall of ice, wall of iron, wall of stone,_ and _wall of force_.  From some preliminary notes it appears that _prismatic wall_ was the next spell to be put in the book, but apparently the original owner never got around to it.  It has 100 pages, and 63 pages are currently used.  It has a hardness of 8, 13 hit points, and weight 25 pounds.  

It also has resistance 5 to acid, cold, electricity, and fire, and will hover in the air where it is placed.  But unlike other enchantments of this nature, this book will support up to 8,000gp, and is otherwise exactly like an _immovable rod_.  A button amongst the studs on the cover allows one to move it and place it again.  It will also not close its pages if the button is pushed while it is open.  It is possible to open the book, hang it in the air, and use it as a kind of miniature wall to hide behind.  As the book is two feet square when it is closed, it can do that job admirably.  Invelion has mastered this spellbook and may prepare spells out of it like it was his own.  (17,400gp)

*wand of flame dagger* (from MaoF).  This wand is made from a length of magically strengthed garnet, laced with gold and fever iron, and vaguely resembles a silm stiletto, with a large, beautiful fire opal in the hilt.  Because of the fire opal, the damage from this spell is 1d4+4, instead of 1d4+3.  This wand is relatively new, and has 46 charges in it.  5,500gp

*wand of launch bolt* (from MaoF).  This wand actually resembles a crossbow bolt, saves that it lacks fletchings, and that its tip is made from a red tear, a teardrop-shaped blood-crimson gem.  Because of the red tear the range of this wand is 120 instead of 110 feet.  It has 42 charges.  1,375gp.

*20 crossbow bolts*  2 gp

_*oil of timelessness*_.  This gray oil always appears to be slightly out of sync with the rest of things.  If you tip the bottle, nothing will happen at first.  But about a minute later it will slowly move as if it has been tipped on its side, even if it is upright.  150gp

*Phantom ink* - 4 doses of the moon light variety, from T&B.  40gp

33gp left over.

silentspace, I think that teleporting in might be good.  I think I may have one of our abandoned characters receive an urgent message from home or something, and you're going to be contracted in to teleport them out as well as take their place.  How about that?

If you don't like your items, you can ask for a cosmic re-roll.  

Keia, almost done?  Lichtenhart, how about you?


----------



## Keia (May 20, 2004)

Rappai is posted.  Background to follow but should be rather generic (I envision Rappai as a wise one of the grippli, but I haven't read far enough in the IC thread to see the party's interaction with the grippli).

Wish list is at end of character.  Thanks!

Keia


----------



## silentspace (May 20, 2004)

Isida, I am really impressed with the creativity and thought you put into these items, but I'm afraid Invelion would not keep any of them.

The Book of Walls - spells are always good, but these don't fit his combat style so much and aren't so good for crafting.  The hardness is a plus (since this is 3.0, we don't have the two-handed 1.5x damage and 2x power attack, right?)  The resistance is a plus (it should be able to withstand three 10th level fireballs before falling apart).  The immovable rod part is not much use for climbing, but maybe can be used for blocking doors from the inside.  The most useful part of the book would be for cover.  (I guess it would give +4 cover - would that stack with a shield spell?)  Invelion would sell it for half price and buy a ring of protection +2 for the same utility.  It would give only +2, but would be active all the time, from every direction.

The Wand of Flame Dagger he would sell and buy a +1 longsword for the same utility.  The longsword would be useful when he polymorphs into something strong or big for combat.

The Wand of Launch Bolt he would sell and buy a masterwork crossbow for the same utitilty.  The crossbow would also give him +1 to hit.

The Oil of Timelessness would be useful for coating his items, he might keep this.

The Phantom Ink has little use.  If he ever finds a use, he can create more for 1/3 price with Alchemy.

Could Invelion get a cosmic re-roll?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2004)

Hmm... What is Invelion's combat style so that I might make a more appropriate spellbook for him?


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 20, 2004)

Sorry, Isida, I fell a little behind schedule because of some little family troubles... but I've got only to write down appearance and background now, so it won't take me long.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2004)

Cool, don't worry Lichtenhart.  I hope things are going well.

Keia, I will have your items up probably before noon.

Oh and silentspace:  two-handed weapons do indeed get 1.5x Str damage, that's on page 97 of the 3.0 PHB.


----------



## silentspace (May 20, 2004)

Heh, I'm getting the rules all confused.  If you get 1.5 strength, then Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Bastard Sword) for the Raumathari Battlemage makes even less sense!   

About Invelion's combat style, that's a very good question, one I'm not sure I can answer.

Invelion has the Harper Mage Extend Spell ability, and the Augment Summoning feat from Mage Killer.  As he advances in Mage Killer, he will also be getting Spell Focus in various schools of magic.  He also took Craft Wondrous Item.  How does he tie all these together?

Many of the spells he crafted items with he won't need to cast anymore.  At third level, for example.  With his carpet, it's doubtful he'll prepare Fly again.  Haste either, since he has the boots.  This leaves Clairaudience/Clairvoyance and Fireball for his third level spells.  He has four Fireballs prepared, with an open slot where he can take a fifth, or perhaps Clairaudience/Clairvoyance.  So he's a blaster mage.  He'll probably take Spell Focus Evocation as he advances in Mage-Killer.

The Extend Spell ability was one reason he got Polymorph, which now lasts for 20 hours each day.  That spell handles most of his melee and utility issues (movement, breathing underwater, etc)  He also extends Mage Armor.  He'd extend Endurance too, if he had it.  (Actually, he'll do that!  I'll rearrange his second level spells...)

He has the Augment Summoning feat from Mage Killer, so he learned Summon Monster V.

What does this all mean?  I'm not really sure.  Since he has so many fireballs, he'll probably just blast away to his heart's content.  The Wall spells won't be so attractive for Invelion until higher levels, since he has a pretty good selection at fourth and fifth level already.  He'll probably find lower level spells more useful, perhaps See Invisibility, for example.  

On second thought, can we just forget the spellbook thing?  It's probably better for him to hand-pick scrolls and scribe them into his book, or capture them from NPCs as he goes along.  He'll have to flip a coin with Mourn for them though


----------



## silentspace (May 20, 2004)

The advantage in extending those spells is mostly for if they get ambushed at night or something.  10 hours is plenty long for most dungeon crawls.  And of course, if they get ambushed in the 4 hour window when the spells aren't active, he's still in trouble


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2004)

I realized I hadn't answered one of your previous questions about summoning creatures.  Tell me, did you want any particular kind of elemental to summon?  There are some nice summoning rules in Dragon #302 I believe, for picking out things to summon based on CR.

I shall give you not one, not two, but _three_ lists for Invelion.  Pick your favorite, or mix and match until you get 24,500gp:

*Invelioin List A*

*Book of Marks* - This is elegant book made from beautifully tooled leather, showing all of the elemental symbols, inked in rich, saturated colors.  The pages are made from the finest snowy-white vellum, and written and illustrated by a master illuminator; the edges of the book are covered in gilt.  It contains the spells _mark of acid, mark of air, mark of earth, mark of fire, mark of frost, mark of sound, mark of water, greater mark of air, greater mark of earth, greater mark of fire, greater mark of frost, greater mark of water_.  (All from Book of Eldritch Might, Malhavoc Press.)  The book is has resitance five from acid, cold, electricty, and fire, and it is waterproof.  This book had hardness of 2, 3 hit points, weighs 3 pounds, has 68 of 100 pages used, and is worth 8,800gp.

*wand of see invisibiliy* - This wand is a strange length of clear crystal with an aura of black all around the edges, making it seem as if it were outlined.  A rare and beautiful water opal is embedded in the top.  Because of the water opal, charges of this wand last for 40 minutes. 5,500gp

*Upgrade your longsword to a +1 Darksteel longsword* - Darksteel is from Magic of Faerun, giving the sword a deep, purplish-blue appearance.  4,300gp

*Safe Draught* - As _ring of protection +1_ plus a _ring of potion storing_ (which allows a magical potion to be poured into it and store indefinitely, from BoEM).  This ring is a golden band with a small engraving of a wine cup on it.   3,000gp

*wand of magic missile* (third level caster) - This wand is made from golden wood, with small slivers of crystal in it.  2,250gp

*potion of lesser restoration* - This potion is in square iron bottle with a red wax stamp.  It is yellow, bubbly, tastes like oranges, and is about the consistancy of juice.  300gp

*potion of blur* - This potion is in a frosted glass bottle with a clear wax seal.  The potion itself is rather oily, tastes like roses one minute and fresh bread the next, and is both gray and red.  300gp

*potion of cure light wounds* - The potion is from the church of Chauntea.  It is in a green glass bottle marked with Chauntea's holy symbol, and stoppered with a broad cork.  50gp


*Invelioin List B*

*wand of web* - This wand has crystal spiderweb traceries all over its crazy-crystaline surface, with a large faceted, golden orblen gem on top.  The DC for this wand is 15. - 5,500gp

*ring of protection +2* -This elegant iron band has an engraving of a sheild on it.  8,000gp

*Bowblade* - This thin, elegant +2 longsword can become a silvery +2 longbow or back again as a move-equivalent action.  Other than that the two weapons are normal for magical weapons of their type.  10,975gp

25 gp.

*Invelion List C*

*Rod of Thunder and Lightning* - This is a long iron rod, and just below the head is studded with silver rivets.  The head itself is is made from a fist-sized sapphire with a jagged bolt of golden yellow in the heart of it.  23,000gp

*Ring of protection +1* - This ring is shaped like a small parrying dagger wrapped around the wearer's finger.  2,000gp

*Quall's feather token, Tree* - This is a minature wooden oak tree, with the leaves stained green.  100gp

*Quaal's feather token, Bird* - This is a miniature carving of a sparrow carved in applewood.  300gp

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*List for Rappai*

*Bones of the Oracle* - These bones allow one skilled in their use to determine things about the future.  5,000gp (I will e-mail them to you Keia). (From Material Magica)

*Mirror Rod* - This shiny silver rod measures four inches long and appears otherwise unremarkable.  Upon command, however, it transforms into an appropriate mirror for _scrying_.  It can remain in mirror form for up to one hour before reverting, and then it must spend another hour as a rod before being activated again[/b] - 2,400gp (From BoEM)

*Upgrade your breastplate to +3, and you no longer take any armor check penalties to your Climb or Hide checks while wearing it.* - 15,000gp (Armor qualities from BoEM III)

*Chalk of Portals* - This silvery-gray chalk will allows one to draw a door on a wall, creating a passage two feet deep as per the _passwall_ spell.  This door remains for 1 hour, then vanishes.  The chalk has enough for five uses.  3,500go (From Materia Magica)

*Potion of cure moderate wounds* - This potion is emerald green and the consistancy of honey, with a scent of wildflowers.  It is stored in a toughed gourd.  300gp

67gp left over.


----------



## silentspace (May 21, 2004)

Holy smokes!  Thanks for the choices   

It's a tough choice, but I'm going to go with List C.  I'll update my sheet.  

About the summoning, I took a look at that article.  It's pretty cool.  But thinking about it, I'm fine with the Summon Monster list the way it is.  (I was always fine with it, I was just trying to add some Evermeet flavor, that's all.)


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 21, 2004)

Mad Harry is finally up in the Rogues' Gallery. I hope you'll like him.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

Cool!  Ok, lemme see, items for Mad Harry...

*Pearl of the Sirines* - A beautiful golden-pink pearl, like the dawn, was what Harry's father left for him before he left for Chult.  What exactly it is, Harry's only recently found out.  15,300gp

*Golden Cutlass* - Upgrade your +1 cultass to a +1 solid gold cutlass.  Made of magically strengthened gold, this cutlass does 1d8 damage instead of 1d6.  Normally one has to have a feat to use this kind of weapon effectively, but part of the enchantment included was to make it easy for the weilder to use.  There's no better sword on the Sea of Swords, you've said a time or two.  3,000gp

*Upgrade armor to +1* - 1,000gp

*wand of cure light wounds* - This wand is little more than a battered birch twig, the end wrapped in silver wire.  It has 13 charges left - 200gp

*Trap-springer* - This appears to be a coiled spring of steel wire, three inches across and three inches tall.  When the appropriate command words are spoken, it can perform the following services.
_Slink_ - the device springs end over end up to 100 feet along any passage, counting paces aloud as it goes.
_Sunk_ - when this command is given and a race is named (dwarf, elf, gnome, etc) the trap-springer magically alters its weight to approximate an average weight for the racial type named, thus triggering any pressure plates or pit traps along its course.
_Heel_ - the device will return
_Stay_ - the trap-springer extends horizontally or vertically, making the device rigid and allowing the its owner to measure the height, depth, or length of any passage, or to use the coil as a ladder (or more correctly, a rope).

This was "liberated" from a slightly nutty gnome artificer that managed to blow up half the bar Harry was at when he accidentally added some kind of alchemical concoction to his whisky.  Of course Harry also "liberated" most of the coin as well. - 5,000gp  (adapted from Encyclopedia Magica, 2e)

[Yes, the trap-springer is essentially a magical Slinky, and if that's just a little too weird for you, the alternate item is below.]

*Boon Boots* - These extravagent, knee-high, red leather boots are quite perfect for any terrain.  When climbing they grow tiny spikes, in marshy land they become wide and broad for walking on mud, or when walking on slick decks they provide excellent traction.  The wearer can ignore all terrain penalties to movement, and gets a +4 to Reflex saves on slippery surfaces.  They won't let you walk across water, or anything like that though.  5,000gp (Book of Transversing, Materia Magica)

As for how Mad Harry came to be with this crew, here's an idea.  Harry catches the next boat for Chult, but when they were in sight of land, there was a terrible storm and the ship sank.  Harry was badly hurt and starting to drown in the rough seas, but when he clutched his pearl to him, he suddenly found he was able to breathe the water as easily as air, and move much easier than before.  He was able to get to land, though it was very tiring.  

When he woke the next day, he was pleased to find his pack of things had washed up on shore.  But he was in the middle of nowhere  Trusting his luck, Harry struck out into the jungle.  He managed to wander about a week, not getting into too much trouble, until he fell through a hidden weak spot into the forest floor.  The fall dazed him just long enough for some kind of moving plant to get him wrapped up.  Weakened from his long journey, Harry hasn't been able to get free yet, must to his supreme annoyance.  But he's been catching glimpses of some terrible dark _thing_ lurking down the passageway, and he knows he'd rather not meet it...

Then the party can meet you and we'll go from there.  How does that sound?    I hope you like your items, ask for a cosmic re-roll if you don't.


----------



## Jarval (May 21, 2004)

Isida, your descriptions make any magical item seem like the greatest find ever 

Oh, and I'm going to be wholeheartedly borrowing your method of magical item allocation at character creation.  I think it's much more interesting if people don't know precisely what they're going to get...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

Hee hee, I like making magical items... or more appropriately most of the time, _descriptions_ of magical items.  I'm glad you like them.  I discovered this "half random" way of giving items from my DM two years ago, and I have to say it's rather fun.  I have an unholy amount of books and dang nabbit I'm going to get some use out of all of them!


----------



## Erekose13 (May 21, 2004)

I think its a great idea too. One that I have happily swipped for my own games (including of course the one you are in, Isida).  I think it is a great way to give higher level characters the sense that they have adventured some before starting play not just constructed with full utility gear our of nothingness.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 21, 2004)

I like a lot both the items and the hook.   

The golden cutlass makes me think of Peter Pan's sword... I'll see if I can get a picture of that, otherwise I'll keep the one I put as an example.
The Trap-springer is just lovely. It makes my rope of climbing a little redundant, though... Could I give it the properties of the rope too (the resistance to traction and the 'knotting' part) and pay their combined price? Then the story about the two calimshi-te wizards would be about the armor.  

And the about the hook: I think it would work best if Irongut had been a little more precise in his letter than 'the Chult lands', so Harry could have a clue without returning to Mezro. Someplace Jalaro or the gripplis could vaguely recollect, maybe?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

Lichenhart, yeah, giving the properties of the rope work.  Yeah, more specific places would work too, lemme see... (checks big-ass FR map on wall of room)  How about he said Tikira Lake?  It's not widely known, but the grippli might know.  (And don't go looking for Tikira lake in the FR book boys and girls, I just made that up.)


----------



## Keia (May 21, 2004)

Isida,

My items look fine - thanks!

I'm trying to read up on the IC thread to come up with more info for my background.  Feel free to suggest anything or place me anywhere.  I should note that with the travel domain at 5th, Rappai does have access to Teleport . . . so that should give some flexibility.

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

Keia, have you decided on that last feat yet?  If you want Leadership I can whip you up a cohort here real quick and we can get started again.  

As for hooks, do you want to say that one of Rappai's kin was one of those lost to The Beast?  Perhaps she feels as if she had gone with him she would have been able to protect him.  So maybe she wants to go with this group to asuage her own guilt?

As for Invelion, he's going to pull a Nightcrawler here pretty fast.  One of the playerless characters is going to go away and he will be hopping in here extremely shortly.  Rappai should follow shortly after he's introduced.  Shortly after the characters descend, they will meet Mad Harry.  Does that work for everyone?


----------



## Keia (May 21, 2004)

Isida,

Yeah, let's go with Leadership.  My request would be a defender of Rappai of some kind, as she is not a combatant, and (I would think) would be treasured by her tribe, clan, family, etc.  Other than that - the cohort is a clean slate - Have Fun!!

Keia


----------



## Keia (May 21, 2004)

double post (my second ever!!)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

Ok, here's your cohort Keia, I hope you like him.  If so, you can start posting immediately.

*Jarrijan, male grippli Monk 8*: CR 8; Size S (2 ft., 4 in. tall); HD 8d8; hp 59; Init +5 (+5 Dex); Spd 35 ft., climb 20 ft.; AC 23 (+1 Armor, +5 Dex, +5 Wis, +1 Mnk, +1 Size); Attack +10/+5 melee (1d4+2/18-20, kukri), or +10/+7 monk (1d8+3), or +13/+8 ranged (1d4+2, 20 ft. range, dart), +6 grapple; SV Fort +6, Ref +11, Will +11; AL LG; Str 14, Dex 20, Con 11, Int 14, Wis 20, Cha 8.

_Languages Spoken:_ Grippli, Common, Chultan, Sylvan.

_Skills and feats:_  Balance +16, Escape Artist +18, Hide +14 (+20 in marsh or forested areas), Jump +37, Listen +16, Move Silently +11, Swim +8, Tumble +16; Disentangler (regional) Blind Fight (1st), Blindsight 5 ft. radius (3rd), Eyes in the Back of Your Head (6th).

_Monk Abilities:_  Unarmed Strike, Stunning Attack 8/day DC 19, Evasion, Deflect Arrows, Still Mind (+2 bonus vs. Enchantments), Slow Fall (50 ft.), Purity of Body (immunity to diseases), Improved Trip, Wholeness of Body (16 hit points per day), Leap of the Clouds.  

_Grippli Racial Abilities:_  Darkvision 60 ft., _Marsh Move:_ take no penalties when moving across marshlands, swamps, or mud.

*Possessions:*
*ring of jumping* – green stone ring with a small frog carved on it
*amulet of mighty fists +1* – small bead made from a dragon’s claws hung on a leather thong
*masterwork kukri* – made of the finest steel, this is mirror-bright
*bracers of armor +1* – made of fine leather dyed dark green and black, tooled with a stegosaurus
*10 masterwork darts* (regional equipment)
*belt pouch*
*grippli monk’s outfit*
*wooden holy symbol of Is-aycha (eye over forest canopy)*

Jarrijan is one of the relatively rare grippli monks, called the Order of the Forest Watchers.  They are heavily involved with the priesthood of Is-aycha, and strike to embody her watchful eye over all the grippli under their protection.  They tend to both go on missions in small groups to stop people from harming the woods, or watch over a Wise One or Woodswalker.  They consider this a great honor.

Jarrijan is very pleased to be guarding Rappai, The Seer.  He too has strived to anticipate the ways of life, so that he is never caught off-guard, and feels a connecting with The Seer.  He is a very serious grippli with gray and green coloration, and dark eyes.  He is quiet and unassuming, content to stay in the background unless The Seer has need of his protection.  If something needs to be done, he will simply _do_ it, or try to anticipate it needing to be done, without direction from others.


----------



## Keia (May 21, 2004)

Yeah I like him.

I readthe IC thread . . . then realized I read the wrong IC thread and just finished the 'right' IC thread.

I'm ready to begin posting.  Are we watching the spring (already there) or making our way to the spring?

Keia


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 21, 2004)

I edited the items and hook in. Now I'm ready to begin too.
Avast, me hearties! I dunno how long I can resist.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

Ok, yes, the grippli are right by the party.  Very shortly here Invelion will be teleporting in to get Tholon out (Harper business), and then Rappai and Jarrijan can volunteer themselves at any point.  As soon as I get the party down there, Mad Harry will be coming in next.


----------



## silentspace (May 21, 2004)

Made some minor updates (cantrip selection, fixed error, etc).  

Please stand aside, folks, Harper business...


----------



## Keia (May 21, 2004)

Isida,

I'll post around 5:00pm EST.  I've got a meeting to jump into and it won't finish till then.

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2004)

And I suppose saying, "Pardon meeting-type-guys, I need to write an introductory post for my frog-woman character on a D&D message board," won't cut you any slack?


----------



## Keia (May 21, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> And I suppose saying, "Pardon meeting-type-guys, I need to write an introductory post for my frog-woman character on a D&D message board," won't cut you any slack?




Yeah, but I did bust out of there, saying "I've got a deadline I've got to get to."  But no mention of Frog-women or the like  (wish it were different).

Keia


----------



## silentspace (May 22, 2004)

Hi Isida,

I edited my character again.  I had used 3.5 rules for creating items, with a 1.5x multiplier for multiple enchantments on the same item, and not the 3.0 rules, with the 1.1x multiplier.  So Invelion has a little more cash and xp on hand.

I was thinking about your waterproof spellbooks.  (I found the source in Magic of Faerun.)  That will probably be pretty useful, but its an expensive enchantment.  Is there a way to make Invelion's bag waterproof?  Or are packs, bags and scroll tubes considered waterproof already?  Just wondering.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 22, 2004)

Most of those items are considered water resistant.  They should be fine unless you immerse them in water.  Rain shouldn't bother them, nor a quick dunking, but holding underwater for a few minutes and everything will be all wet.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 24, 2004)

Sorry I missed the introductions of two of the new players. Dont get much opportunity to post on the weekends.  But Im here and will post today


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 24, 2004)

Cool.  Also, Lichtenhart, you're up!


----------



## silentspace (May 28, 2004)

Since this is a 3.0 game, Invelion should be able to cast two spells in a round with Haste, no?  So he'll activate his Boots of Speed and cast two Magic Missiles, one memorized, and one from his Pearl of Power


----------



## Zerth (May 28, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Since this is a 3.0 game, Invelion should be able to cast two spells in a round with Haste, no? So he'll activate his Boots of Speed and cast two Magic Missiles, one memorized, and one from his Pearl of Power



Wasn't activating the boots of speed a standard action in 3.0? The extra action on this round goes to activating the item, so two spells are not yet possible.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

Zerth is correct.


----------



## silentspace (May 28, 2004)

Invelion will use his standard action to cast Magic Missile, as before then!

How do Boots of Speed work?  Do you choose when you activate it how long you want it to last?  Or can you decide on a round-by-round basis?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 28, 2004)

Round by round.  But it takes a standard action to activate it each time, even if it takes a free action to dismiss.  

Jarval, I'm just going to have to guess on the stats for the pseudonatural hell-hound, as I don't have time to look them up.  I will need the stats for your summoned creatures in the future.


----------



## silentspace (May 29, 2004)

Let me see if I understand...if you have to activate it each round, then the only real benefit is the AC and the Jump bonus, right?

In a round that you activate Boots of Speed:
Standard action to activate - gain partial action, and have a move action left

So you have a move action and a partial action left, the same as if you had not activated the boots, except that if you use the boots you can't do a full-round action, right?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 29, 2004)

Yes, that's correct.  If you activate the boots you could cast a spell and move (partial and ME).  Though you can leave the boots in effect for longer and get the whole two-spells-in-a-round thing, as normal.


----------



## Jarval (May 29, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Jarval, I'm just going to have to guess on the stats for the pseudonatural hell-hound, as I don't have time to look them up.  I will need the stats for your summoned creatures in the future.



No problem at all, I'll work up a list of creatures (with the pseudonatural template applied) that Mourn's likely to summon, and post it over the next day or two.  I'll put up the pseudonatural template as well, just in case you need it.


----------



## Jarval (May 31, 2004)

Due to some time consuming RL issues with my university study and having a job landed on me, I'm going to be away from EN World until the 12th of June.  I'm sorry for any problems this might cause :\


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 3, 2004)

Q. re the recent death in the party.  Quickly checking over the list of characters in the rogues gallery I found that Douane was Doran's player.  I believe that Douane is no longer with us.  I wanted to ask from a metagaming point of view is our DM trying to off an NPC that is no longer needed?  In which case we can pray for his body and give him a good funeral.  Or should we put a lot of effort into getting him raised?(finding the 5000gp for Rappai to use as the material component for Raise Dead.)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 3, 2004)

I think it's a deliberate homicide, and I'd opt for the good funeral, unless you feel we should raise him (and then I guess he'll probably be too shaken to go on with us.)


----------



## Zerth (Jun 3, 2004)

First Tholon, now Doran. And what will happen to the poor, poor Erik...?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2004)

Yeah, I'm metagaming to get rid of the dead-weight NPCs.  If you end up doing the ritual, you will find that Doran does not want to come back from the dead... and you can keep that 500gp diamond you acquire.  As for Erik, I have some plans for him...


----------



## Keia (Jun 4, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> As for Erik, I have some plans for him...




Is that evil GM "muah, hah, hah's" I hear?  

Keia


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 11, 2004)

I would like to invite you to my chatroom on Psionics.net, a friendly place where we can hang out, talk about our games, and everything else.

It's easy to find: you just have to join enworld chatroom (there's a menu for it on the menu bar of this page) and type at the prompt */join #ir*.

Drop by when you feel like it!


----------



## Keia (Jun 12, 2004)

Isida,  I'm having some internet access troubles so I'll be intermittent until monday pm

Keia


----------



## silentspace (Jun 18, 2004)

double


----------



## silentspace (Jun 18, 2004)

Don't want to muddy up the IC thread with this discussion, so I'll put it here.

Invelion would like to buff his new-found friends and companions!  He currently only has one buffing spell (Endurance).  Anyone want one for when he prepares spells the next morning?  The spell will last for 10 hours.

Purchasing and writing new buffing spells into Invelion's spellbook will take a while (3 days to scribe each spell), and cost 550 gp each (150 gp for a scroll, 400 gp to write into Invelion's spellbook).  The cost shouldn't be a problem for our group, but the time might be, depending on if Invelion is allowed to write while he's travelling.  Perhaps riding one of the dinosaurs, or flying on his magic carpet, or during the hours that the party is camped...?  If Isida oks this, and others want different buffing spells (and care to contribute towards their cost), Invelion will teleport out now, buy the scrolls and spell-writing supplies, and teleport back in the morning before the group leaves.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 19, 2004)

Certainly, you can write while riding your carpet.  The ankly has a fairly smooth gait, but it's still a bit of a rolling one.  I assume a carpet ride is perfectly smooth, barring a windstorm.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 21, 2004)

Starting next week I'll be travelling for two weeks and will probably not have much time/opportunity to post.  Sorry!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 22, 2004)

Wee I just got a wonderful present from my wife ~ a painting of Undinar.  I just had to run over here and show it off


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 22, 2004)

Cool picture Erekose!  Tell your wife she has excellent taste (or talent, or both).


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 22, 2004)

Have a nice trip, Silentspace!

Erekose I soooo envy you! She deserves to be spoiled for the next few months! Best wishes to you two and the baby that'll come.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 24, 2004)

Thank you both muchly.  She was happy when I showed her your comments.  And yup spoiler her as much as I can think of especially with the baby and the move coming up.  Takes a lot out of anyone.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey guys, I have a question.  Is Invelion going after Killhaven or is he coming back for healing from Rappai?  That's kinda a crucial question at this point in time.  Is anyone else going after him for that manner?


----------



## silentspace (Jul 19, 2004)

Invelion doesn't know Rappai's views on the T Rex's importance in the balance of nature.  He sees it as a threat to himself, his friends, and the natives.  He believes putting an end to the threat of the T Rex will be for the good of all, and will be appreciated by the dwarves as well, perhaps giving him a boost on his diplomacy with them.  He hopes to make friends, and possibly learn more about the spring they are going to.  As to getting healing, he hopes that by flying he'll be out of harm's way, and will delay getting healing to pursue the T Rex.  His plan is to pursue it from the air, and blast it with fireballs from a good distance.  He will communicate the same to Mourn, hoping Mourn will help bring an end to the threat of the T Rex.


----------



## Keia (Jul 20, 2004)

And Rappai isn't used to having someone not follow her suggestions, based on her background.  That's what makes for interesting roleplaying 

Keia


----------



## Jarval (Jul 20, 2004)

Mourn's waiting on an answer from Undinar before he acts.  Much as he likes the idea of big game hunting, he's well aware that he's being paid to aid the prince, not to find heads to put over his mantelpiece 

Erekose13, the picture of Undinar your wife painted is wonderful.  Don't know how I didn't spot it before, but pass along my appreciation of the artwork


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 20, 2004)

Well, Erekose is still in the moving process, so we may just have to extrapolate and move on for Undinar's actions.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 20, 2004)

im back   hopefully i can keep up to everything again.  just gotta catch up on all my games.  posted already though


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm having the sneaking suspicion that Invellion is out of earshot... Invellion, would this be true?  Because if it is Killhaven is about to get a _fireball_ dropped on his head...


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 23, 2004)

ah well, seems popular with the dwarves anyways


----------



## Jarval (Jul 26, 2004)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> ah well, seems popular with the dwarves anyways



 And Mourn.  He's got a big game hunter streak in him a mile wide... 

Speaking of Mourn, he's taken the liberty of following the dwarves naming method and has given everyone their own title.  Hope that's OK with everyone.


----------



## Zerth (Jul 26, 2004)

Jarval said:
			
		

> Speaking of Mourn, he's taken the liberty of following the dwarves naming method and has given everyone their own title. Hope that's OK with everyone.



No problem.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 27, 2004)

Due to study and work commitments, I'm going to be away from EN World from the 27th of July until the 5th of August.  Check out this thread for more details.

Sorry for any problems this might cause   With regard to the diplomacy with the dwarves, just assume that Mourn translates freely for everyone.


----------



## silentspace (Aug 19, 2004)

Ack!  I'll be travelling again, with little if any access to the internet, starting next week until mid-September.  I'm really enjoying this game.  Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## silentspace (Sep 22, 2004)

*Isida, this game rocks!*

I have here, for your viewing pleasure, a list of loot we've acquired so far.  This list starts from when Invelion teleported in, just before we went down to face the Beast in the Hole.

I'm not sure who's carrying what, or if it really matters at this point.  Most of it is unidentified, though most have hints as to what they might be.  The three items from the Grippli were explained pretty well.

If I may suggest:

* The small white-tipped spear is best used by Rappai.  Jarrijan probably doesn't need it, and I think everyone else is medium-sized.

* The darts likewise are probably small-sized, and again best used by Rappai.

* The invisibility potion could be used by anyone.  I'd think Tiana or Harry would get the best use out of it though.

* The silver ring with a ram's head would be useful to anyone, but especially spellcasters.  Invelion will study it to see if he can find a way to activate it (to save an Identify).

* The robe of useful items could be used by anyone.  I'd think fashion-wise, it might go best with Mad Harry!

Some of the new stuff, especially the ring with the underwater scene and the coral, will probably be very useful once we get underwater, which is something we should think about.  How are we going underwater?  Can gripplis breathe underwater?  I think Undinar can breathe underwater.  Invelion can polymorph.  Mourn probably has some way to survive too.  I guess Rappai will be casting underwater breathing on the others, unless maybe the ring and/or coral can help in that regard.

Speaking of being underwater, do we need to worry about things such as spellbooks?  Or can we assume that backpacks and such will keep our gear reasonably dry?

***

*Loot from "The Beast" in the Hole*

* A dark leather cloak. 

* The massive silver ring has a ram's head carved on it. 

* The crumpled bit of cloth is a robe with many patches on it, patches that resemble normal objects like a bucket, a ladder, and a coil of rope.*

* A small white-tipped spear, the spearhead made from a shiny white substance, a rare metal called icesteel. It was traded over vast distances and was a prized possession of Yrippri for that reason. 

* A gourd with a stopper in it, a potion, one that would allow a person to become invisible. Terlip must have died before she could have used it. 

* The scroll case made from bamboo and capped with river rocks.  It contains a collection of ten darts in it, fletched with hummingbird feathers for speed, and tipped with a serpant's tooth to always strike true. These belonged to Zarash, one of the tribe's best marksmen.*

_The Gripplis say: "We wish you to have these, so that the spirits of our dead will live on, through you," one of them says in careful, rehersed Common. They want the party to use the items so that it will be as if the dead were guiding them in their use._


***

*Loot from Killhaven*

* Some teeth and claws 

_"Invellion, you know that the teeth of some very powerful predatory beast teeth can be used to enhance spells of distruction."_

***

*Loot from Killhaven's Lair*

* A magical darkwood staff, shod with gold, wrapped in red leather, decorated with phoenix feathers, having many red gemstones decorating the top.

* An anklet made of some kind of glittering sinew, strung with perfectly round polished beads of garnets, topazes, and citrines.

* A magical ring made of platinum, engraved with a miniature underwater scene.

* A magical potion of some kind encased in a small blue seed pod about the size of a thumb. It bubbles, has a pearly sheen, and smells like lemons.

* A magical, palm-sized piece of coral, carved into a small, diamond-shaped cage. A glimmering, opaque light shines within.

* A massive gold bracelet set with a emerald shark's tooth.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm very glad you like it silentspace.


----------



## Zerth (Sep 22, 2004)

That was great, silentspace, listing all those items we've got. I had forgotten at least half of them!


----------



## silentspace (Sep 22, 2004)

Yep Isida, you're a great storyteller   

No problem Zerth - Identifying all this stuff's going to be a hassle.  Maybe Invelion should teleport out for components...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 27, 2004)

For going underwater, your equipment is going to be in jeopardy unless you find some watertight containers.  Weapons and clothes with be ok for a while, but food, spell components, spellbooks, paper, or anything else that can get ruined while wet will be ruined when wet.  So... you guys need to find a way to not get wet!


----------



## Zerth (Sep 27, 2004)

Tiana is leveled up. Took additional level of Lasher PrC.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 27, 2004)

Sweet!  I have a few questions...

What are the options to keep things dry?  What about the spell components?  If there is a waterproof spell component pouch, once its opened does it mean that the components are ruined?  (Or at least the ones that are damaged by water?)  What about a heward's handy haversack or a bag of holding?  Will those keep things dry?

Can we tell if there's a lich attached to the lich's phylactery?  If there is I suppose we should destroy it.  If there isn't, its a moral dilemma.  Should we sell something like that or destroy it?  Good thing we don't have any paladins in the group   

Can the group appraise the bracelet and anklet?

Edit:  Also, can we use fractional base bonuses (from UA) for bab and saves?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 27, 2004)

No fractional bonuses I'm afraid.  

A _haversack_ or _bag of holding_ will keep things dry until you open it.  Most normal belt pouches aren't waterproof.  Water resistant yes, waterproof, no.  However, you never know what you'll find traveling through the jungle...

I don't believe you can tell if there's a lich attached to the phylactery, so you can attempt to destroy it, or keep it, or whatever.

And as for the bracelet and ankelt... I checked everyone's sheet and not a soul has any ranks in Appraise!  Unless anyone just took some...


----------



## Erekose13 (Sep 27, 2004)

Not sure I thought about how my equipment made it with me underwater.  I have updated Undinar though with a level of Living Spell. Still can't wait to use his abilities in combat, guess I will have to be a bit more proactive in fights, instead of standing back to protect the wizards while they bombard our enemies from a distance.

As for treasure, Undinar would like to keep the non-magical treasure to give as gifts to the tribes that they may have to deal with.  He was running a bit short after the start as I hadnt planned on it.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 28, 2004)

Updated Invelion.  Took a level in Harper Mage, which comes with Eschew Materials!  So he doesn't need to worry about components anymore   He still needs to worry about his paper though (books and scrolls).

About the non-magic loot, Invelion would like to sell it and split it.  Maybe he can get something waterproof to keep his spellbooks in.  Maybe he can be compensated for the pearl he spent too.  The pearls aren't critical though, Invelion has two left.  He is concerned about his spellbooks and scrolls though.  If Undinar says no, is there another way to keep his stuff, especially his spellbooks, safe?


----------



## silentspace (Sep 28, 2004)

Dropping the spell component pouch brings Invelion back down to a light load too!  He'll give it to one of the jungle dwarf wizards, or to Mourn.


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2004)

It will take a few days to update Rappai (don't have access to Divine Oracle in either complete divine or defenders of the faith - I forgot if we're 3.5 or not) until the weekend at the latest.

I can muddle through without the increase until such time, no worries!

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 28, 2004)

We're 3.0.  As a 4th level Divine Oracle, your BAB goes up by one, your Will save goes up by one, you get +1 level of existing class for spells, and you get Uncanny Dodge (Dex bonus to AC)


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2004)

Cool!  I'm a working now - thanks!!

Keia


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2004)

And just like that, I'm updated . . . 

Still need to add item's acquired and the like.

Two questions for the wondrous GM:

1)  What is the xp amount (I spent some on crafting at initial creation and wantedto get my total right . . . plus if we ever have down time - more crafting time!!)

2) Did Jarrijan level and if so, do you want to level him?

Thanks!!
Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 28, 2004)

You guys increased from your base to 56,000XP.  Minus what you used for crafting of course.

Jarrijan did level, and I will level him.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 28, 2004)

*Cohort:*
*Jarrijan, male grippli Monk 9*: CR 9; Size S (2 ft., 4 in. tall); HD 9d8; hp 65; Init +5 (+5 Dex); Spd 40 ft., climb 20 ft.; AC 23 (+1 Armor, +5 Dex, +5 Wis, +1 Mnk, +1 Size); Attack +10/+5 melee (1d4+2/18-20, kukri), or +10/+7 monk (1d8+3), or +13/+8 ranged (1d4+2, 20 ft. range, dart), +6 grapple; SV Fort +6, Ref +11, Will +11; AL LG; Str 14, Dex 20, Con 11, Int 14, Wis 20, Cha 8.

_Languages Spoken:_ Grippli, Common, Chultan, Sylvan.

_Skills and feats:_  Balance +17, Escape Artist +19, Hide +14 (+20 in marsh or forested areas), Jump +37, Listen +17, Move Silently +11, Swim +10, Tumble +17; Disentangler (regional) Blind Fight (1st), Blindsight 5 ft. radius (3rd), Eyes in the Back of Your Head (6th), Mantis Leap (9th).

_Monk Abilities:_  Unarmed Strike, Stunning Attack 8/day DC 19, Evasion, Deflect Arrows, Still Mind (+2 bonus vs. Enchantments), Slow Fall (50 ft.), Purity of Body (immunity to diseases), Improved Trip, Wholeness of Body (16 hit points per day), Leap of the Clouds, Improved Evasion.  

_Grippli Racial Abilities:_  Darkvision 60 ft., _Marsh Move:_ take no penalties when moving across marshlands, swamps, or mud.

*Possessions:*
*ring of jumping* – green stone ring with a small frog carved on it
*amulet of mighty fists +1* – small bead made from a dragon’s claws hung on a leather thong
*masterwork kukri* – made of the finest steel, this is mirror-bright
*bracers of armor +1* – made of fine leather dyed dark green and black, tooled with a stegosaurus
*10 masterwork darts* (regional equipment)
*belt pouch*
*grippli monk’s outfit*
*wooden holy symbol of Is-aycha (eye over forest canopy)*

Jarrijan is one of the relatively rare grippli monks, called the Order of the Forest Watchers.  They are heavily involved with the priesthood of Is-aycha, and strike to embody her watchful eye over all the grippli under their protection.  They tend to both go on missions in small groups to stop people from harming the woods, or watch over a Wise One or Woodswalker.  They consider this a great honor.

Jarrijan is very pleased to be guarding Rappai, The Seer.  He too has strived to anticipate the ways of life, so that he is never caught off-guard, and feels a connecting with The Seer.  He is a very serious grippli with gray and green coloration, and dark eyes.  He is quiet and unassuming, content to stay in the background unless The Seer has need of his protection.  If something needs to be done, he will simply _do_ it, or try to anticipate it needing to be done, without direction from others.


----------



## silentspace (Sep 28, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> You guys increased from your base to 56,000XP.  Minus what you used for crafting of course.




Yikes.  Invelion did not level after all.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 28, 2004)

What do you need to level to 11th?


----------



## silentspace (Sep 28, 2004)

56,456 xp


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2004)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> What do you need to level to 11th?





I believe it is 55,000.  Rappai is 300 short.  I'm not certain about Invelion.

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 28, 2004)

Then call it 59,000 from base


----------



## silentspace (Sep 28, 2004)

Thank you!


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2004)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Thank you!




Ditto!!  

Keia


----------



## Keia (Oct 4, 2004)

Isida,

I didn't want to post until I get back with the group.  I am still around (though possibly a bit slow this week - darn work keeps creeping in).

Keia


----------



## Jarval (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi everyone, I'm back at long last   I've just caught up with the IC thread, and I'm ready to jump back in whenever's convenient.

Glancing back over the last few OoC posts, I'm not sure if Mourn's leveled up or not.  If he has, I'll get an updated version posted ASAP.


----------



## Zerth (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey, a Jarval sighting.  Welcome back!


----------



## Jarval (Nov 15, 2004)

Zerth said:
			
		

> Hey, a Jarval sighting.  Welcome back!



Thanks, it's good to be back   So, how is everyone?


----------



## Erekose13 (Nov 17, 2004)

WB. Doing well here. Dont know if you saw the post in Talking the Talk, but my wife just gave birth to our first son.  We are all doing well so far.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 19, 2005)

Isida, can I ask what actions are possible? I guess we get an action before we go splat... Is Invelion close enough to grab 3 people and teleport out? We were trying to stay close to each other, though being thrown about like that probably separated us...?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 21, 2005)

You guys are very high, and have enough time to grab a bunch of people and teleport out, if that is your wish.


----------



## silentspace (Feb 21, 2005)

Yes, that's Invelion's intention. He knows he will not survive the fall, and he assumes that there are at least some others who will not survive the fall either. However, if whoever it is he's close to touching doesn't want to be touched, of course Invelion will refrain from touching him!  :\


----------



## Keia (Mar 6, 2005)

Isida,

I think after recovering the water, Rappai will be heading back to her tribe.  What with a baby thunder to train, and the spring back in full swing, it makes sense for her to move on.

Plus, I've been having some trouble with her . . . seers are always difficult.

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 6, 2005)

Keia, that's totally understandable for Rappai.  If you have interest in playing a merman, or aquatic elf, or something else entirely that lives in/around the sea and would like to help the party, do feel free, if you want to keep playing.


----------



## Keia (Mar 6, 2005)

I am in the mood to build something . . . however time is precious right now.  Luckily I think I have some time before I would be introduced 

Keia


----------



## Keia (Apr 18, 2005)

Checking the 3.5 source material . . . they haven't put out a book of on and under the sea stuff have they?  I've got Frostburn, and I've seen Sandstorm, but that's it, I think.

Looking for ideas, even thinking about a half water-dragon type of thing.  Not certain yet, but searching for ideas !! 

Keia


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 18, 2005)

No water things that I can recall... though I don't suppose... Do you have the book Monsters of the Boundless Blue by Goodman Games?  Great underwater monster/lore/encounter book, and they have some interesting underwater critters that are playable as PCs.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 18, 2005)

Keia,  as far as I know WotC has not put out an underwater book yet.  Regarding half-water dragon, I think Isida pegs the half-dragon template at +4 ecl, but I dont remember any particular half-dragon that really fit with the water thing.


----------



## Keia (Apr 18, 2005)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I think Isida pegs the half-dragon template at +4 ecl, but I dont remember any particular half-dragon that really fit with the water thing.




Me, either.  I was just musing.  Will muse more when I get home.

Keia


----------



## silentspace (Apr 19, 2005)

IIRC there were new and/or variant half-dragons in the draconomicon - I think there was an underwater breathing one


----------



## Keia (Apr 20, 2005)

Isida,

I'm going to take a step back from this one, if you don't mind.  Nothing is coming together well in my mind.  

Please put me down for an alternate or if Rappai is needed again, let me know.  I'll be watching and reading.

Good luck and enjoy everyone!!
Keia


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 22, 2005)

Sorry to see you go Keia, Rappai was a joy to adventure with.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm sorry guys, but this semester at uni is hell for me. I'm afraid I have to drop out. Have fun for me too.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 26, 2005)

Sorry to see you go Lichetenhart, Mad Harry will be missed.  Good luck with school!  If you have some time later, Mad Harry could make a reappearance... 

Okiday, we've lost three members of a six-member party, so I need some new people!  Who's up for an FR adventure?


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 27, 2005)

me!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2005)

Cool beans Wilphe.  What did you have in mind?


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 27, 2005)

Hmm.

Possibly:

Early version of Takarna (LN Hobgoblin Fighter who decided to study Magic after seeing his tribe wiped out and spends his time teaching magic to savage humanoids. Worships Azuth naturally...)

You and Zerth might remember him from the Chaos Principle
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=7515
probably not because that campaign didn't last long.

However there do seem to be a few Harpers in the group so there might be some friction there.


What does the group need right now?

You appear to have 2 Fighters and a Wizard

So Cleric / Rogue / Bard positions would seem needed correct?


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 27, 2005)

Its been awhile since I registered as an alt on this game.  I knew Isida wouldn't forget.  Considering the great crew that seems to be still aboard this one (Is it Zerth, Silentspace & Erekose?), I wouldn't want to pass it up.  

My FR knowledge is pretty poor.  I would think I would want to play a half elf bard or shadowdancer (or both!).  It looks like the party is 11th level now.  Any suggestions from the crew?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2005)

Actually, new people come in at 10th level for the moment.  Don't worry, you'll go up in level eventually.  

Oh, I just got a plethora of new books, including the Complete series, Lost Empires of Faerun, Serpent Kingdoms, Frostburn, and Eberron.  So you guys have more options now.  Check the first post for more book options.


----------



## TroyXavier (Apr 27, 2005)

If you need another person, I'd be interested in playing a gnome spellcaster of some sort.


----------



## Candide (Apr 27, 2005)

If you have room for another, I'd like to play as well.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2005)

Troy, Candide, you're welcome to join.  With that I'm closing recruiting.  

Wilphe, I'd rather not have a hobgoblin in the party if you don't mind.  

Just as a note to all, we're about to enter the Ocean part of Jungle Deeps and Ocean depths, so you may want to keep that in mind during character creation.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 27, 2005)

At one point I had bookmarked a FR site that listed regional feats, dieties, and other great stuff.  I lost it, and can't find it anymore.  Does anyone know of one?  Dieties I can probably pull together.  Regional feats....


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2005)

Manzanita, do you have Player's Guide to Faerun?  There's a delightful list of regional feats in there, separated by race.  And there's diety list in the back of FRCS as well as a comprehensive one in Faiths and Pantheons.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 27, 2005)

No.  I don't have that book.  My FR is very weak.  I'll pull out if you think that's a problem.  Otherwise, I'd love suggestions.  I am feeling pretty good about playing a shadowdancer.  I was reading over the backgrounds in the RG.  It would be nice, I'd think to tie my background in w/another PC.  Mad Harry's might work.  Perhaps my PC could be associated with his father and his quest in the area.  Then again, that might not be helpful if that PC is no longer w/the group and it looks like they are now on something of a quest on the behest of an air elemental.


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 27, 2005)

dont worry about regional feats, none are really all that good and you dont get them as a bonus anyways.

Isida, you have Eberron eh?  gonna run one of those too?  Wait what am I saying, I just joined two new games and started another of my own...


----------



## Zerth (Apr 27, 2005)

Welcome aboard all new players! About time we got some new life to this game. 

Manzanita, try this FR link. It has FR deities, regional feats and more.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 27, 2005)

What're ya talking about Erekose?  I gave everyone their regional feat for free in this game!  And regional feats are cool!


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 27, 2005)

That's an awesome site, Zerth.  Probably the same one I had marked before.  I think I got it during Breezy's silverymoon game, which you were in too, were you not?

In any case, I couldn't seem to get my shadowdancer to come together for me in an underwater adventure.  I think I'm going to shift my focus to a mystic Theurge.  Half aquatic elf/human, probably wizard/Druid.

whew.  It's going to be a lot of work putting this guy together.  But it will be a labor of love.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 27, 2005)

Human Female (Rashemi)

Rogue 2 / Bard 2 / Druid 6 

I'd be aiming for Fochlucan Lyrist


----------



## Erekose13 (Apr 27, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> What're ya talking about Erekose?  I gave everyone their regional feat for free in this game!  And regional feats are cool!




Hehe oops, thats what I get for bein in too many games.  Been a long time since I created Undinar.

That is an amazing site, wouldnt spread it around too much tho, as it looks a little illegal with all that copyrighted content on there.


----------



## Zerth (Apr 27, 2005)

Manzanita - Yes, I was also in that game, which was just awesome while it lasted. Too bad the DM couldn't keep on running it. If I'm not terribly mistaken, I think I was the one, who advertised the site back then, so it's probably the one you had. 

By the way, Wilphe, I do remember Takarna the hobgoblin wizard from the Chaos Principle.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 28, 2005)

As I try to develop this character, I wonder, can you cast spells with a verble component underwater?  Should I design this PC to function well underwater, or would that be considered metagaming?  I"m thinking this PC will be half aquatic elf, which is no different than other half elves, but he/she would have been in contact with his/her elven mother, who might have helped him out w/magic in order to aid visitation.  For wizards, bringing spellbooks underwater could be problematic.  How would you study a book underwater?  Could a book be made of some sort of fish skin which would survive extended underwater use?  Do aquatic elves even become wizards with these kinds of issues?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 28, 2005)

If you're an aquatic elf, I assume your "book" would be written on shells or something of the sort.  As for verbal components, I don't see why not.  If you can breathe underwater, you can speak underwater.  I'd probably make an air-breathing wizard, without any kind of magical assistance, make a Concentration check or something to do verbal components underwater.

By the by, if you're a half-aquatic elf, check out the water adaptation feat in Races of Faerun.  You get your full base speed as a swim speed and can breathe water and air with equal ease.


----------



## TroyXavier (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm looking at Rogue 3/Sorcerer 2/Gnome Alchemist (MoF version) 5


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 29, 2005)

Cool, sounds like fun.


----------



## Manzanita (Apr 29, 2005)

OK.  It's taking me awhile to get this PC made.  I'll go ahead & put in what I've got in the RG thread.  It's still tentative at this point, but that water adaptation feat made me want to go back to shadowdancer.

I do have some questions.  What human language would be most common in Chult?  Also, what regional feat options would I have for a half aquatic elf from the Chult area?  Would I use Inner Sea elf feats?  If so, could I substitute Water Adaptation for Landwalker?


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 30, 2005)

Well I'm looking for a suitible build.

Currently I am looking at Rge 2/ Brd 1/ Wiz 1 / Druid 6.

I know what I want and I have the background clear in my mind.

It's just a matter of feat selection and role - currently I am in a tossup between magic and archery.

I might start a build thread.


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 30, 2005)

Cracks open the FRCS:

In Chult they speak Chultan

Rest is up to Isidia


----------



## Wilphe (Apr 30, 2005)

Well here's what I have so far:

Melindra

Rashemi Female Human

STR 10
DEX 14
CON 12
INT 16
WIS 14+2 boosts = 16
CHA 12

Rge 2/ Brd 1 / Wiz 1 / Drui 6

It's a build that already meets the quite difficult requirements for Fochlucan Lyrist. However, what do I do with her. I went for Wizard over Bard for the extra spell power and versatility but is it worth it the loss of BAB, Armour and skills to eventually get 6th level wizard spells over 4th level Bard ones?

Feats: 
Looking at (in no particular order) - and I can't have all of these.

Greenbond Summoning
Close Quarters Fighting (If it looks like a Wizard...)
Zen Archery (Just to dump DEX)
Heat Tolerance (not that useful but flavoursome)
Extra Wild Shape (Only got 2 uses)
Practiced Spell Caster (For Druid to start off with; is it worth picking it up for the second class or not?)
Natural Spell

I don't think I'll have the spell slots to mess around with metamagic so I think I'd better go the archery route

Thoughts?


----------



## Manzanita (May 4, 2005)

I've posted my PC in the RG.  I'm at the point where I could use some feedback.  I'm hoping you'll provide a weapon, Isida.  The last bit of background, getting him involved in the adventure, could use some development as well.  I'll do some more writing.  I'm awaiting your comments on his regional feat, as well.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

Manzanita - For regional feats, you could use Chultan feats, or inner sea elf feats, or seriously anything that makes sense.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

Your character looks pretty good at first blush Manzanita.  I'll work on your items tonight and hopefully have them up by tomorrow.  Did you have anything else other than a weapon on your wish list?  Also, could you please put the appropriate bolding and whatnot in your character sheet as per the sample character?  

Wilphe - You have a good start there.  When do we get to see the rest of her?  

TroyXavier - How's the character creation going?


----------



## TroyXavier (May 4, 2005)

Just working out equipment.  Should have him up either tonite or tomorrow.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

Manzanita - Items for Julian

*The Darkstrike* - This _+2 short sword_ is made from a deep purple metal known as darksteel, so saturated with electricty that it grants the sword an extra +1 electricty damage with every hit.  The quillions are made of blackened steel, smooth as glass, and black leather is wrapped around the hilt.  A smooth, round onyx with a curious lightning-bolt burst of white is in the pommel. 11,310gp

*Foefinder* - This _+1 precise hand crossbow_ allows the weilder to fire into melee without the -4 penalty that comes from not having the Precise Shot feat.  It is crafted of smooth pale wood with subtle carvings of arrows in flight. 8,400gp


*Chime of Opening* - 3,000gp

*Cloak of Protection +1* - This cloak is made of smooth eelskin, clasped with carved and guilded driftwood.  1,000gp

*2 potions of cure moderate wounds* - 600gp

190gp left over

You may want to get some mundane items Manzanita.  I didn't see a backpack, bedroll, food, or water amongst your gear.   Tell me if you don't like these items and I can give you a cosmic reroll.


----------



## Manzanita (May 5, 2005)

RE:  Gear.  Those are awesome, Isida!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 5, 2005)

Candide, I haven't heard from you in over a week.  How's the character creation going?

Wilphe - How're things going on your end?


----------



## Wilphe (May 5, 2005)

I think I might start a build thread


Currently I'm looking at (deep breath):
Rge 2 / Fighter 2 / Barb 1 / Brd 1 / Wiz 2 / Drd 2

and going for a Fighter/Rogue type who just happens to have some (minor) spellcasting abilities.


Race I'd change to River Folk

Feats:
Precise Shot
Point Blank Shot
Zen Archery
Practiced Spellcaster
+2

Question on the regional feat:
Do I still get that as bonus even if I'm not taking a favoured class at 1st level?

Question:
Is this description of what Hathran will get you in 3.5 accurate?

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=94717&highlight=Players+Guide+Hathran

I don't have Players' Guide to Faerun (just about everything else except CA though)

That would push me back towards:
Rge 2 / Brd 1 / Druid 4 / Wiz 1 / Hathran 1  +1 Something else (Barb, Fighter, Druid?)

I'm not looking for a power build; just to find something that I think is flavoursome without being totally hamstrung


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 5, 2005)

Yes, you get a free regional feat no matter what you choose for classes.  And for the Hathran class... it's changed quite a bit.  It would be best to either buy the Player's Guide to Faerun, or to _obtain_ the class through another avenue, like borrowing the book from someone.


----------



## LogicsFate (May 5, 2005)

I apologize for candides absence, he didn't relise you accepted him, and then got caught up with the school finals. The tests are now over and he'll be back today or tommorrow.


O and if you ever need an alt, I'm usually just hanging around. Good luck!


----------



## Candide (May 5, 2005)

wow, I totally forgot about applying to this thread. I'll have my character done by the end of today. To let you know, he'd be a Human Barbarian2/Sorcerer4/DragonDisciple4 maybe. Spellcaster levels kept to about 4 or 5. His spells influence his spellcasting. He'd be from a tribal/jungle society. so a human from Chult maybe. So sorry about the delay.


----------



## Wilphe (May 5, 2005)

I'll knock her up tonight whilst watching the election.


----------



## TroyXavier (May 6, 2005)

Still need to iron out a few kinks, but this is the basic character.

Nicodemus Tiberius Annakin Spellweaver Tinker Annarat  AKA Nick
Male Gnome Rogue (3)/Sorcerer (2)/Gnome Artificer (5)
Region: Lantan
Patron Deity: Gond
Alignment: Neutral Good
Height: 3’5
Weight: 45 lbs
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Gray
Age: 58

Str:    8 (2 points, -2 Racial)
Dex:  14  (6 points)
Con:  16 (6 points, +2 Racial)
Int:    16(10 points)
Wis:  12 (4 points)
Cha:  14 (4 points, +2 Level)

Class and Racial Abilties:
Familiar, Trapfinding, Trap Sense +1, Sneak Attack +2d6, Evasion, Artificer Item, Bonus Item x2, Salvage, Bonus Feat (Skill Focus: Disable Device)

Hit Dice: 8d6 +2d4 + 30 
HP:  73
AC: 16 
Init:  +2
Speed: 20 Feet
Armor Check Penalty: 0

Saves:
Fortitude  +5
Reflex   +11
Will   +5

BAB: +6/+1
Melee Atk:  +5/+0 Warhammer 1d6 x 3 Crit
Ranged Atk:  +8/+3 Pistol

Skills: (89 ranks)
Craft (Alchemy) +8 (5 ranks, +3 Int)
Craft (Blacksmithing) +19 (+13 ranks, +3 Int, +3 Skill Focus)
Craft (Weaponsmithing) 8 ranks
Craft (Metalworking) 8 ranks
Profession (Engineer) 4 ranks
Disable Device 11 ranks
Knowledge (Architecture and Engineering) 5 ranks
Use Magic Device 6 ranks
Open Lock 6 ranks
Bluff  5 ranks
Move Silently 6 ranks
Knowledge Arcana 2 ranks
Search 10 ranks

Feats:
Education (Regional)
Lightning Reflexes (1st level)
Skill Focus (Craft: Blacksmithing) (3rd level)
Point Blank Shot
Quick Draw

Spells Known
0-Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Read Magic
1-Silent Image, True Strike

Artificer Powers Known
0-Acid Splash, Detect Poison, Flare, Horizikaul’s Cough, Light, Ray of Frost
1-Feather Fall. Jump, Shocking Grasp, Spider Climb
2-Cat’s Grace, Flame Dagger
3-Lightning Bolt

Languages
Common, Gnome, Lantanese, Draconic, Ignan, Dwarf

Equipment:
Pistol (Bonus)
10 Bullets
Warhammer +1 (2, 312 gp)
Leather Armor +1 (1,160 gp)
Cloak of the Manta Ray (7,200 gp)
Wand of Web (4, 500 gp)
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds x2 (1,500)
Boots of Jump(ing) (Artificer Bonus Item)
Ring of Cat’s Grace (Artificer Bonus Item)


Appearance:
Nick is a Gnome of medium height (for a gnome) with dark tan skin and brown hair.  He wears leather armor with many gadgets and devices on it that may be unfamiliar to those not familiar with a Gnome Artificer.   

Personality:
 Nick is like a lot of gnomes.  He is curious about the world around him and in how things work.  He is constantly in search of new knowledge and inventions.   He follows Gond as Gond’s ideology is one in which he can easily relate.   He prefers non-lethal device creation, but is not beyond using more lethal means to protect himself or his family and friends.  He has a tendency to hum while working on a new device.  He says it’s because it helps him concentrate.  He often seems to be in his own little world, but when someone brings up a subject that interests in him, he can talk hours and hours about it till someone asks him to be quiet.

Background:
Nick grew up in Lantan and was always interested in mechanical devices.   From an early age he was putting things together and taking things apart.   He found the local thief’s guild and applied for membership.   While straight theft was not interesting to him, he enjoyed the challenge and fun of opening locks and taking apart devices.   Eventually, as he learned of his own innate magic power, he decided to focus on that for a while before learning of the artificer’s guild.  He joined them and had been advancing steadily.  However, he grew bored, and has recently decided to find an adventuring group so he can learn more of the world and perhaps have a little fun on the side.


----------



## Candide (May 6, 2005)

Do I email or message you with my want list of stuff? since only 24,500 can be spent by us. Also, I changed concepts. Still Barbarian type, but took Frenzied berserker. If this isn't okay, I can change to bear warrior, which is what he'll probably take soon anyhow, depending on prerequisites.

Hrothgar

Male Human Barbarian7/Frenzied Berserker3
Region: Damara
Patron Deity: Tempus
Alignment: Chaotic Good
Height: 6' 6"
Weight: 230lbs
Hair: dark brown/black
Eyes: blue
Age: 21

Str:   18 (+4) {10 points}[+2 gauntlets of ogre power]
Dex:  16 (+3) {6 Points}[+2 gloves of dex]
Con:  18 (+4) {10 Points}[+2 pts from level] 
Int:   12 (+1) {4 Points}
Wis:  10 (+0) {2 points}
Cha:  8 (-1) {0 Points}

Class and Racial Abilties:
From Barbarian:
-Illiteracy
-Fast Movement +10 ft., 
-Rage 2/day, lasts for 9 rounds
-Trap Sense +2, 
-Uncanny Dodge, 
	-Improved Uncanny Dodge 
-DR 1/-

When Raging, Hrothgar’s Stats are: Str 22, Con 22; melee attack +18/+11(+2 greatsword 2d6+11); Hp: 153; fort save +14.

From Frenzied Berserker:
-Frenzy 1/day, lasts for 6 rounds
	-When Frenzying, Hrothgar’s stats are: Str 24; melee attack +19/+19/+14(+2 greatsword 2d6+12)
	-When Raging and Frenzying Hrothgar’s stats are: Str 28; melee attack +21/+21/+16(+2 greatsword 2d6+15)

-Diehard(as the feat)



Hit Dice: 10d12+40 
HP: 133
AC: 24= +7armor, +3dex, +1nat, +3def
Init: +3
Speed: 40ftArmor Check Penalty: -2


Saves:
Fortitude +14 = 8base +4Con +2resistance
Reflex +8 = 3base +3Dex +2resistance
Willpower +7 = +3base, +2(bullheaded) +2resistance

BAB: +10/+5
Melee Atk: +16/+11 (+2 Greatsword 2d6+8/19-20x2)
Ranged Atk: 14/+9 (+1 Composite Longbow +4, 1d8+5/x3)

Skills: 78 points
Climb +17 (13 +4str)
Intimidate: +12 ((13 ranks, -1 Cha) unless intimidating through strength which is +17)
Listen: +13 (13 ranks)
Jump: +21 (13 +4str, +4 from speed)
Survival: +13 (13 ranks)
Swim +17 (13 +4str)

Languages: Common, Illuskan, Giant

Feats:
Bullheaded(regional)Power Attack, Cleave, Intimidating Rage, Instantaneous Rage



Equipment:
Elven Chain +2   
+1 Composite Longbow +4
200 arrows
+2 Greatsword   
Ring of Protection +3
Amulet of Natural Armor +1 
Cloak of Protection +2
Potion of Cure Serious Wounds
2x Water Breathing
Waterskin
Trail rations fo 10 days
200 ft of rope
backpack
bedroll
Bracers of Giantbane


Money 106 left

Appearance: Very tall, broad shouldered man. Hair is slightly unkempt and hangs down to his chest. Sometimes it is kept in a ponytail, but this is only for situations that require the highest amount of decorum. It's usually kept back behind the shoulders. He has a thick dark mustache that grows down about to his chin then tapers off. His skin is pale, like that of a people who do not get lots of sun. He shoulders are massive, as wall as his hands. He is a giant compared to some in faerun. Some humans that is. He used to wear think coats of fur, but as he traveled south, weather got warmer. 
He wears a suit of Elven chainmail, however unlike normal chainmail, this suit does not slow Hrothgar down. He has a typical helmet that would be appropriate for his people, but never wears it. It seems to hamper his hearing he says. As far as voice, think typical Viking/Russian/Slavic sound. Good harsh accent and he refers to himself in the third person sometimes. Kind of like Minsc in Baldur's Gate. Though not as dumb. mostly.

Personality: 
Hrothgar is jovial to a fault. Except for when you cross him or one of his companions. His anger is always just under the surface. However, you could not tell that by the way bellows out a laugh, and hoists steins of ale. He believes strongly in companion of friends or family. His one hatred that goes deep is oppression and giants. Specifically frost giants. His tribe was in constant fear of their raids. 

Background: 
Hrothgar born in Damara, was raised by loving parents. He had always displayed a large amount of strength, but terrible anger as well. He learned to partially placate his anger. This however made his temper simmer to a boil, and explode in high stress situations. Upon reaching adulthood, he decided that he should travel Faerun in search of a way to channel his rage into something positive. Townsfolk were relieved. While travelling he became a worshipper of Tempus. He had always believed that battle was one of life’s joys oddly enough. What does not kill him maketh him stronger. The gods reforge through fire, etc. That sort of thing. Hrothgar journeyed southward to see about this thing called a “jungle” was. Very naive, and only being used to thick snow Hrothgar does not know much of the world outside Damara.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 6, 2005)

You can PM, or post, or e-mail me your wish list for items, either way, I don't mind.  Both you and Troy have some interesting characters, and it's going to be fun to see how they interact with the current group.


----------



## Wilphe (May 6, 2005)

Largely up


----------



## Candide (May 6, 2005)

you can tell me in this thread, I don't mind. I just didn't know what protocol was for it.

thanks, I try to have interesting characters. We seem to have a fair number of people with summon spells. Casting various summon spells might let my character run out of steam, so as not to attack the party. Or a hold person might work too. atleast for a several rounds. My will save isn't too good.


----------



## Zerth (May 6, 2005)

The new players should note, that this is a D&D 3.0 game. Some of you might need to change your skills for example.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 6, 2005)

Actually, I had them make 3.5 characters.  Anyone else who wants to switch to 3.5 is welcome to.


----------



## Wilphe (May 7, 2005)

I just realized I really screwed up her skills

I'll have another look tonight


----------



## Wilphe (May 7, 2005)

Well that's done, after a rollercoaster journey that leaves her back where she began

I have no preference for what items she gets; suprise me - she is a highly travelled and widley spread individual.

I'm not even bothered if you take what I've put as a guide and give her all random items, it'll probably be more interesting than anything I could come up with

I would like her to have spent some money in buying a base of operations (an Inn somewhere staffed mostly by her followers

To do:
Spell memorization

Cohort generation (unless Isidia wants to do it?) Rashemi Barbarian whose function is to take damage for her.


----------



## TroyXavier (May 7, 2005)

you can choose whatever for my equipment.  I've got no preferences.   I'll try and get my skills fixed up tomorrow and then I should be ready to go.


----------



## Manzanita (May 8, 2005)

For what its worth, I changed Julian a bit, eliminating his ranger levels for more as rogue.  I think I"m done, actually, though perhaps I'll feel motivated to flesh out the background stuff some more.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 9, 2005)

Everyone has some way to breathe under water right?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2005)

Items for Gudenny (you have weapons on your list that aren't part of the normal allowable druidic weapons, just as a note, ex. the longbow)

*Ring of Invisibility* - This is a ring crafted of clear crystal, smooth as glass.  20,000gp 

*Circlet of Persuasion* - This circlet resembles an electrum braid set with small garnet roses.  4,500gp

Also Wilphe, here's a generator from which you can generate yourself a cohort fairly easily.  http://www.aarg.net/~minam/npc2.cgi  In addition, I need the bolding and whatnot in your character sheet, as per my sample character.  

Candide, TroyXavier, please post your characters in the Rogue's Gallery, and make sure you have all the bolding and whatnot in place.

Items for Hrothgar

Upgrade your _ring of protection +1_ to a _+3_.  16,000gp

*Cloak of resistance +2* - 4,000gp

*Giantbane bracers* - These iron bracers have symbols of a sword through a giant heart.  They provide a +2 sacred bonus on attack and damage rolls against giants.  In addition, the bracers grant a +1 resistance bonus on saving throws and a deflection bonus to AC of the same value.  4,500gp (taken from _torque of the goddess_ from Magic of Faerun)

Items for Nicodemus 

*Beljuril-encrusted wand of scintillating sphere* - Cast at 5th level, with a DC of 17.  16,250gp

Your leather armor becomes _+2 death ward_ leather armor.  8,000gp

5 potions of _cure light wounds[/b].  250gp

If anyone doesn't like their items, you can ask for a cosmic reroll._


----------



## TroyXavier (May 10, 2005)

All right, my character is posted.


----------



## Candide (May 10, 2005)

Isida, don't the bracers take up the same slot as my Gauntlets of Ogre Power? if so, something needs to be changed.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2005)

Nope, bracers and gauntlets take up different slots.  So you're cool.


----------



## Wilphe (May 10, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> Items for Gudenny (you have weapons on your list that aren't part of the normal allowable druidic weapons, just as a note, ex. the longbow)




Mielikki understands that serving nature requires appropriate tools and that less lenient Spiritual Oaths are a vital marketing tool in the competitive enviroment that all deities in the Realms face when seeking converts

(I'm going by the FRCS - unless that has changed for 3.5 or you are house ruling?)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2005)

Ak, that's right.  Okiday then.


----------



## Zerth (May 10, 2005)

I'm really sorry to say this, but I feel I have to drop out of this game. I just have too much on my mind right now and I have to cut down the number of games I'm in. Since this game is in a transition phase right now, it's only logical that I let this one go. 

In addition my character, Tiana, is very poorly equipped for underwater action and would more likely be a burden than an asset in such environment. Also, I'd have to make many changes to upgrade her to 3.5 as it seems we're heading that way. That would actually be quite difficult as they changed the rules regarding whips and the 3.0 PrC Lasher doesn't really work with 3.5 rules. I'm sure the rules could be adjusted, but that'd be even more work and I just don't have the time for that right now.

So Tiana will leave the party along with Rappai, Jarrijan and Mad Harry and I wish the old crew and new faces good luck and hope you have fun with this one. I'm certain you will with Isida DMing.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 10, 2005)

Sorry to see you go Zerth, it has been fun.  Good luck with everything.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 10, 2005)

Glad to have you as long as I did Zerth.  Hope things work out for you.

Ladies and Gentlemen, I hope to get this game back on track later this week.  Watch this space!


----------



## Wilphe (May 12, 2005)

I'll miss you Zerth


----------



## silentspace (May 12, 2005)

Good luck Zerth!


----------



## Wilphe (May 14, 2005)

I discover that the requirement for Hathran is "casts 4 level spells" not "4 caster levels"

So I've swopped that level out for druid


----------



## Wilphe (May 16, 2005)

Her cohort has been put up

The original one was too high now she doesn't have her leadership bonus; so now she has an oddly charismatic cretin following her around.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2005)

Manzanita, TroyXavier, Candide, and Wilphe, I need you guys to introduce your characters.  Please read the first page or so to get a feel for Mezro.  You can just be arriving on a boat, or been there for a while.  If you've been there for a while, you're at the Rainbow Bird inn, which is decribed in the thread.  Once you've placed yourself in the city, I'll take care of it from there.  Or if you're ambitious, some of you may have already heard of Obar as a trader who knows how to get things done.  If you're looking for good work, Obar is the man to talk to.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2005)

Wilphe, what kind of information are you gathering?


----------



## Wilphe (May 17, 2005)

The non-metagame "if she was answering this" response:

Anything she can.

The events that have got the locals gossipping so she can work it into her performances

Anything news worthy in a broader sense (Wars, conflicts, intrigues, are the Yuan-Ti behaving themselves, what monsters are active)

Strangers in town - (arcanists, diplomats, merchants) anyone from her part of the world (Thayans to be observed, Rashemi to be sought out and Alagondarans to be looked up)


The more helpful answer:

Fishing for plot hooks and anything you think she needs to know that might give her an edge in whatever you have planned.

Any ripples caused by the previous events in the game.




So, in fact, pretty much what you gave me


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2005)

Sweet, I'm psychic!


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2005)

Candide, I need you to place your character in Mezro please!


----------



## Candide (May 22, 2005)

Sorry, internet went down for a day or more, I'll get right on it

EDIT: Done. Again sorry.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2005)

Anytime you guys are done chatting and want to join Invelion and Undinar back at the Rainbow Bird for the job we are ready.


----------



## TroyXavier (May 31, 2005)

Cool.  I'm waiting for them to quit talking to me.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 31, 2005)

Ya ya, I heard you, I'll update Tuesday evening.  I have job interviews tomorrow to do, so just keep your pants on...


----------



## Erekose13 (May 31, 2005)

No rush on you Isida, just tryin to get those guys to move over to the rest of the party.  Good luck on your interviews!


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 1, 2005)

We had't actually been told where to go next IC so far as I can tell; that's why I didn't go anywhere...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2005)

Exactly.  Which is why I moved Undinar and Invellion over there.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 9, 2005)

Isida, what should I do about Invelion?  He's built around 3.0 rules.  Extended Polymorph won't help him breathe underwater for hours anymore...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 11, 2005)

Umm... buy a potion?  Use _alter self_?  Cheat?  Re-tool Invellion for 3.5 rules with no penalty?


----------



## silentspace (Jun 11, 2005)

hmm...


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 16, 2005)

Wilphe's question was always one that I didn't know how to answer as a player hiring others to come with me.  I can of course promise plunder, but do I get any kind of special GM budget?  If not I will offer some of his items, as Undinar doesnt have much other than that.


----------



## silentspace (Jun 17, 2005)

I think the answer is an equal share of any loot we find?

Not that we divided loot equally before, but I know some groups do... sell everything and divide it down the middle or use some other arcane accounting methods.


Which reminds me, did we divide up all the loot from post 188?


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 21, 2005)

I wasn't intending that question to bring the game to a grinding halt.

Just for her to be given a plausible IC reason to take the job.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jun 22, 2005)

Sorry I couldnt remember how we had handled this the first time my character took over as the party's employer.  Treasure and introductions is about all I got


----------



## silentspace (Jun 23, 2005)

Right. Undinar is the main character in this story. The larger plot is helping him prove himself to his father, an elemental king of some sort. The rest of us have been helping him for adventure's sake. I don't remember talking about payment before. We've split treasure in the past, but not evenly, we more or less give items to whoever would benefit most from it.  Invelion has actually never taken anything. Actually, he's lost money, spending it on identify spells for the party.  But since he's a crafter he started out with pretty good equipment. Plus, he was lucky enough to get a Rod of Thunder and Lightning (thanks Isida!). 

Actually, looking on my character sheet, I find that I do have some available cash. I'm sure I was saving it to craft something, but since everyone seems to be cheapskates   , I'll just buy and scribe the scroll of water breathing myself, and provide spells to whoever needs it.  Let me know IC if you need to breathe water and I'll prepare a spell for you.

Subtracting 675 gp from my character sheet and adding water breathing to my spellbook, assuming Invelion can teleport out to buy it somewhere. Please thank Invelion, your past and future party bankroller!  Next time the party needs to identify something though, I'll have to sell something!

The thing is, we don't really have any money to offer, other than a share of treasure found. I don't mind splitting things equally, if someone's willing to act as party accountant  

Edit: Actually, since it will be a welcome change to actually gain something from adventuring, I'll happily act as party accountant.


----------



## Wilphe (Jun 23, 2005)

She's happy.

Equal shares = Partner = Equal Say

Payment = Employeee = Obeys orders.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 3, 2005)

tweaked Invelion (3.0 to 3.5)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 4, 2005)

silentspace said:
			
		

> Loot from "The Beast" in the Hole
> 
> * A dark leather cloak.
> 
> ...




Right I don't think we did divy this up, nor have we identified what is magical.  I guess if we need money we will need to sell some of this.  maybe then Undinar will have enough to pay for the ship...

Do we need to assume that any of the previous party members took anything with them when they departed or can we just say it all stayed in party treasure?


----------



## silentspace (Jul 4, 2005)

I thought so too. We're a funny adventuring band eh?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2005)

Naw, they forfit the contract, they forfit their treasure.  Punks.  

Anyways, between y'all and some people in the city, you can determine the following:

* A dark leather cloak. - Cloak of the manta ray

* The massive silver ring has a ram's head carved on it. - Ring of the ram

* The crumpled bit of cloth is a robe with many patches on it, patches that resemble normal objects like a bucket, a ladder, and a coil of rope.* - Robe of useful items

* A small white-tipped spear, the spearhead made from a shiny white substance, a rare metal called icesteel. It was traded over vast distances and was a prized possession of Yrippri for that reason. - +1 icesteel spear, Small size

* A gourd with a stopper in it, a potion, one that would allow a person to become invisible. Terlip must have died before she could have used it. - Potion of invisibility

* The scroll case made from bamboo and capped with river rocks. It contains a collection of ten darts in it, fletched with hummingbird feathers for speed, and tipped with a serpant's tooth to always strike true. These belonged to Zarash, one of the tribe's best marksmen.* - Ten +1 seeking darts

* Some teeth and claws.  "Invellion, you know that the teeth of some very powerful predatory beast teeth can be used to enhance spells of distruction." - By spending an extra round casting a spell that causes damage, the damage can be increased by up to 15 points.  Once cast, the tooth or claw vanishes into dust.
***

Loot from Killhaven's Lair

* A magical darkwood staff, shod with gold, wrapped in red leather, decorated with phoenix feathers, having many red gemstones decorating the top. - Staff of fire

* An anklet made of some kind of glittering sinew, strung with perfectly round polished beads of garnets, topazes, and citrines. - Pretty anklet, worth about 200gp

* A magical ring made of platinum, engraved with a miniature underwater scene. - Ring of underwater breathing

* A magical potion of some kind encased in a small blue seed pod about the size of a thumb. It bubbles, has a pearly sheen, and smells like lemons. - Potion of cure critical wounds

* A magical, palm-sized piece of coral, carved into a small, diamond-shaped cage. A glimmering, opaque light shines within. - Lich's phylactery

* A massive gold bracelet set with a emerald shark's tooth. - Worth about 5,000gp


----------



## silentspace (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks Isida, it's all coming back to me now!

Here's what I suggest...

items for Invelion:
some teeth and claws - spell components
staff of fire - arcane item
ring of the ram - backup melee weapon
ring of water breathing - not a water breather

items for Undinar:
potion of invisibility
potion of cure critical wounds

items to hold onto...
cloak of the manta ray - could be useful
lich's phylactery - don't know if this is sellable

items to sell...
+1 icesteel spear, small size
ten +1 seeking darts
robe of useful items
pretty anklet - 200 gp
bracelet - 5000 gp

Invelion needs a handy haversack for his spellbooks, since he's no longer relying on polymorphing into dragon form to get by underwater (3.5 spell duration is much shorter). Isida said spellbooks will get wet unless they are waterproof or in something like a handy haversack. She also warned about material components but luckily Invelion picked up Eschew Materials.  

Can we assume that Invelion took these items with him to sell in the larger markets in Evermeet or elsewhere in Faerun, and can buy things for himself and Undinar?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 5, 2005)

Sure, why not?  You can write a little "haggling session" if you want.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 5, 2005)

Sounds fine to me.  Thats the lion's share of the treasure to Invelion, so Undinar will probably take most of the monetary treasure after the sale to pay for the ship and any supplies that the group needs.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 5, 2005)

Yep. Who knows how many charges the ring or the staff has though?  But even if they only have a couple charges each, that could still come in very handy.  If it's ok, Invelion would like to pick up a handy haversack.  Unless he can stow his books and scrolls in someone elses.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 5, 2005)

Yeah definitely go for it, that is a party requirement. The wizards needs their spells.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 11, 2005)

Isida, where's icesteel from?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 14, 2005)

Icesteel is from Magic of Faerun.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 15, 2005)

OK, I'm ready to roll I think.  I didn't realize how much all that treasure was worth!  Hopefully we'll have time to spend it sometime!

With his new handy haversack, and his new role as party accountant, Invelion will hold onto the loot. I'll deduct expenses as we go.  To see what we have, just check out Invelion in the rogues gallery!


----------



## silentspace (Jul 17, 2005)

Erekose, you haven't said you wanted to purchase anything, so Invelion has the proceeds from the sales in cash.

Isida, for six passengers @ 150 gold, that would be 900 gp.  Is it all up front? Or half now half on return?  Just asking


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 18, 2005)

Half now, half on return.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 18, 2005)

OK, deducted 450 gp.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 18, 2005)

Ok guys, just letting you know I will attempt to update this game by Wednesday if not sooner.  I currently have my fiance visiting and am in the process of moving, so I have days when I can't get to the computer.  I haven't forgotten about you all nor lost interest, I'm just having a busy time of real life.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 18, 2005)

No worries, enjoy your time with your fiance.  Have you set a date for the wedding yet?

Silentspace,  nah he doesnt need anything right now.  Just leave it in cash form for now.


----------



## silentspace (Jul 22, 2005)

Wilphe, Invelion was going to make small talk with Gudenny about what she does, but I noticed Gudenny doesn't have many hints as to her class or abilities.  Like, skill perform-stringed instruments +17 but no instrument. No spell component pouch. No mistletoe   

Can you play stringed instruments underwater anyway?

For some reason I picture Gudenny playing a harp. Underwater. I'm not sure why


----------



## silentspace (Jul 22, 2005)

Isida, no worries about us, enjoy yourself!


----------



## Wilphe (Jul 24, 2005)

Well Gudenny is built to take Fochluchan Lyrist at her next level which would suggest her favoured instrument; but she is a very atypical member of that group. I'll try to beef up her descrption, but she is really a diplomat/scholar type more than anything.


----------



## Erekose13 (Oct 15, 2005)

Roll Call  Isida's back and ready to resume a few of her games.  Who's still around?


----------



## Wilphe (Oct 16, 2005)

Here


----------

